# IUI Girls TTC Part 175



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all
just thought i would write this topic cause i need to let out some steam 
im on my first iui cycle and on wednesday i had a scan 2x follicles were there a 13 and a 10
nurse said to come back friday and they should be around 15/16 the size they are  looking for.

( here comes the part i think is silly)

i rang the clinic and said could'nt i ovuate on my own over the weekend? (if the follicles were that big)
she said yes i could told me to have   on friday night i dont see the point when that clearly dont work 
and then i will get basted on the monday night no scan is given before to see if i had ovulated they just go and do it  
what a waste if i had ovulated naturally 

and all this is happening cause 1 doctor dont work weekends 
2 the nurses who scanned me came up with all diferent results ( one saw 3 folllicles )
im not sure if this is the norm for all clinics or its just mine (essex nuffield)
has anyone had this problem and yet it turned out fine??


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Loads of luck ladies...................

                                                ​


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh, I will be the 2nd to post in our new thread.

[fly]         
     
   
   [/fly]


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

yeah !!!! im on the begining of a page  
hope everyone has a good weekend and all thoughs people who are testing hope you get your bfp!!!


----------



## vella49 (Jun 25, 2007)

hi all just wanted a bit of a moan really, ive just gone through another iui treatment which has failed again  It means were getting closer to ivf which we have to fund, its not the money but it gets me angry that we have been going through this for five years and dont seem to be getting anywhere !!!!!! life is crap sometimes.#
anyway rant over, good luck to everyone


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Vella,

I'm really   to hear that. I have just had my second IUI fail (last Sunday) so know exactly how you feel. I am now on my third and final attempt before moving onto IVF which we too have to fund. You are dead right, life can be unfair, especially where this is concerned. Still you have definitely come to the right place. The girls on here are great and totally understand what you are going through.

When are you going to have your next treatment?

Sending you lots of


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all

The worst case senario has happened..... my internet is down  

What will I do without being able to check in with FF every 5 minutes??!! I will actually be looking forward to being in the office on Wednesday so I can have some quality FF time (at my employers' expense,  )

Lets add some PMA for my computer to those BFP wishes!!

Am in an internet cafe at mo (I was that desperate!) so not much time to catch up with you all.

Zoie- well done your follies! Good luck on Mon
Lilo- Sorry your jabs were so uncomfortable- hope it's getting easier?

Lots of love and    to all others and (hopefully) see you soon,

Annie


----------



## vella49 (Jun 25, 2007)

hi , im proberbly going to give december a miss and try and enjoy xmas without worrying about bloody tablets ,injections and scans, who knows a few to many baileys and anything could happen 
thanks for support anyway , when you having your next treatment?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I would move onto Ivf if I were you....


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi spooks
everything going ok here im up early to take my trigger shot this morning(7:30 for me this is early )
and then tomorrow at 8pm i get my basting
hope you are ok 

everyone hi  
yesturday i took a ov test and it came up with a faint line but from what i can make out it has to be dark blue dont really matter but i was worried about ov happening before hand   but its ok i will after this in jection.
i was wondering how big an follicle could get cause i had an 18 and a 13.5 and then she gave me another days menopur so that 18 could be like a 24  and my 13.5 will also be big enough to release so it should be a 2 egg release   
just got to hope none are hiding 

lilo how are getting on with the injection have you had any pain or side affects


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Me me me me me 
Sorry for the meeeee post but I got my smilie face this morning and off to get basted!

[fly]   [/fly]

Will catch-up on my return and sending loads of love to all,
KB


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Kissy bear hun just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi hon,

I totally understand your frustration I again agree that private clinic are better as they will scan at the weekend. but you have to remember it may happen.

I have everything crossed for you.
 

Emma x


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Good luck Kissy Bear.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi All, sorry not personals all round, must do chores!! 

                
Spooks (I have a fluffy blanket thing as well - brown - very stylish!!! , sad that we are!), Zoie, Kissy - good luck for tx, hope timing works out well for you all, Kissy, hope it goes well today. 

I am not as clued up on all the CM and cervix position but now have (courtesy of ebay) my ZIta West book so will get reading. 

Hi to everyone else, it is nice there will be several of us so close together - thread might take on a more subdued 2WW tone though! I am a bit behind you all so can compare what you felt to what I will feel (assuming I haven't grown loads more follies over the weekend or anything silly). 
        to everyone about to have tx or injecting or just waiting and those who have a bit of a rest enjoy it, chill out and 2008 will be a great year for you. 

Lots of love to all
Tiny


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm good thanks Spooks, just noticed your going for basting today so loads of                                                    coming your way!

Good luck    

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh Scousemouse..... thank-you thank-you thank-you     How is your tummy 
Didn't expect to be seeing a message from you and it really made my day! Thank you!

Spooks~ Most clinics only baste the day after the surge!
I have everything crossed for your basting tomorrow   
  

Tiny, Thank you for all your baby dust! 

Lilo~ Thanks for all the sticky vibes - All I need is that one sperm to stick!    

This is it Chicks....   161million and 85% mobility... we just need that one sticky egg   and one double jointed  and we will have a BFP!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed Kissy for you and us all that have imminent tx.    
Spooks - hoping you have your treatment tomorrow.  
Hi scousemouse, nice to hear from you. 
Tiny


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

~Helloooooo IUI Chicks!!!

Twishy Did you do a test on Saturday Hope all ok as we have not heard from you and I hope no news is very GOOD news! Keeping everything crossed!        

Lilo Any scans, basting for this week?   

Carot I haven't had a chance to read your 2WW diary - but I promise I will...   

Zoei All the best for basting on Monday!   

Vella49 I am so sorry to hear your bad news hun! Your must be feeling very frustrated. By all means find out about IVF but don't give up on IUI yet    IUI is not as invasive (sp) as IVF and the more goes you have the better your chances. Hope you feel better soon hun! As Lilo said, you have come to the right place!    By the way I love BAILEYS too - Mmmmmm.

Annie Noooooooooooooooooooo       Get that pc sorted and quickly... I am missing you already    

INCONCEIVABLE Hello... welcome to IUI TTC 175. I try and keep an open mind to IUI. We have nothing to loose and there have being a few BFP's. I say "Never say Never" however there are days we all want to just rant and rave.
Fingers crossed on your IVF journey   

Spooks As for my pee samples in the fridge... Kissy Bears over active imagination: Someone thought it was lemon juice and added it to there pancakes  Ewwwwwwwwwwwww I perfer "Allsorts" 

Nonnie chick How was your week-end? You had one corker of a joke!    Any scans this week?

Me me me me me 
Thank you for all you support and baby dust chicks. Sloppy kisses back at you!

  

Kissy Bears sings to the IUI chicks: "All we need is LOVE LOVE LOVE, that is all we need" and " I would walk five hundred miles and I would walk five hundred more just to be the girl who walks five hundred...(KB's favourite tune!)

Catchy isn't it?


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

BUBBLES

LOADS OF BUBBLES BEING SENT YOU WAY!!!



Why, becasue you worth it!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi spooks 
my basting is at 8pm on monday the 3rd but dh has to put hes part in at 1pm
i also wont get a scan before basting they are just going to do the basting and then its time to wait        for everyone getting basted and testing


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Kissy hun, I'm always lurking here seeing how you are all getting on, hoping to see a bumper crop of BFP's here over the next few weeks!!!!!  So come on follies & spermies give all the IUI ladies the best christmas present!!!!

             

scousemosue
xxx


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hiya All - your all gettin very very busy    

KB - ope your basting went well     

Spooks - glad you got your   My txt is the same basting the day after       thinking of you for your basting tomorrow  

Zoie - Gud luck for your basting too     

Heres some                    
for all the IUI chicks

   CarrottXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Good luck Spooks, Zoie for tomorrow.  

Thanks scousemouse - we need the dust, come on spermies and eggies do your stuff!  Hi carrott - thank you for the dust. 

Kissy    for 2ww, hope it was OK today. 

Twishy - how are things? 

Hi Lilo, Nonnie, Inconceivable, Annie, Vella and EVERYONE ELSE. 
          for all the IUI/DIUI girls. Come on good news. 
Tiny


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi girls

Just to let you know I went to clinic today (day 13) I have one good follie a size 18 and few smaller ones , so I have had my shot and will be basted tomorrow !!

A little disappointed that I had only one follie but talking to my lovely nurse she said better to have one perfect one than lots of titchy ones or way too many - so here's hoping for a christmas miracle !!

Lots of   for everyone and good luck !!!

TLZ x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Gosh, that is so weird - us all having tx so close. 
Kas - we are very close - I had day 13 scan today and will get blood results in next half an hour - looks like jab tonight and then tx on Wed as well!!! I am dreading doing the jab I really am - how do you feel about it? I need to speak to clinic to confirm bloods OK and then ask about timing of jab. What is the gap between your jab and tx? 
TLZ - how did your jab go? Good luck for tomorrow.  
Spooks - what is the update? Hoping you had tx today?   
Kissy - how are things in the old 2ww?  
Zoie - how are things today? How did it go?  
Carrott - have you had yours or is it tomorrow? Good luck for whenever it is?  

My results were that I had 1 good follie on each side - 1 was 20mm! Seems big. 1 was 15mm, lining was 9mm - they seemed pleased and I was relieved all was OK. Just worried the 20mm will go before treatment, if bloods OK - can call in a few minutes, then treatment on Wed, jab tonight - need to confirm once have blood information.  Please can someone reassure on the jab? DP has said he will do it but he seems more reluctant now, we have a nurse living nextdoor but we don't know her that well and I think she might be on shift. They don't know about our treatment and I would rather keep it that way but don't know whether to ask her - she isn't in at the mo.  I think I might just freak out!!  

There must be some BFPs due, there just must. My clinic said that all follies had grown lots over the weekend - strange! 

    to EVERYONE


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

[fly]  [/fly]
[fly] [/fly]
[fly]  [/fly]
[fly] [/fly]
[fly]   [/fly]


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

​


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey hoooooooooo Chicks

(Sorry for christams cheer but i've been waiting patiently till the first of December to do these signs hehe)
Well I was only gonna log in quickly and say Im off for basting tomorrow  but got stuck reading all your posts and now im late for my home visits and will probably get fired(plus Im sitting in an empty room laughing my head off) .......And its all your fault AND I wont even have a nice purple FF pen to sign on the dole........... Who needs flashing writing and moving baby dust anyway (rub it in *Tiny*why dont you..All I want for Christmas is......hehe

*Kissybear* you kept that one quite. Charter purple pen member and never even said. What else are you hiding....Secrect spice grils fan 
*Spooks * I dont think we should associate with her any more....... Totally remeber techno jam. Love the "pump up the follies" routine 

*TLZ* think we are both getting the turkey treatment tomorrow. Good luck girl 

*Kissybear * sending you loads of sticky vibes, hope basting went well 

*Zoie and Spooks * hope it went ok for you ladies today. SSS (swim sperm swim)  

*Kas and Tiny * Good luck for Wed   

Come on girls, with all these bastings we are bound to get a few BFP. Lets keep the heads high and each other laughing through the dreaded 2ww.

Hello and baydust (non moving) to everyone     

Nonnie


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Nonnie   I missed you this week-end! Can't cope without you and your naughty comments 

Because you are so nice to me I thought I would tell you how to send things flying across the page... Its the -F- button... Highlight what you want to fly and then select F.... Hope this helps...

When are you back on line? Lets hope you not on the dole  

  Tuesday Basting    

Love, cuddles and baby dust heading your way! None moving... to make you feel better!
  

Kissy Bear


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well you know, us purple pen holders must stick together!! I would give it up for a BFP though!
Hi Nonnie
We are all so close this time - spooky (not Spooks!! ). I think it must be a good sign. We could almost have our own 2ww thread just here.

Shall I....... Oh I have to really  

[fly]         [/fly]
[fly]       [/fly]

Love to everyone and many positive vibes, going to do hypno CD in a bit as have to jab tonight at 2.30am!!!! Can you believe the timing  - all to fit in with tx 36 hours afterwards. I will be a right grump with the kids in my class tomorrow I am sure! 
PS Kissy says I need to do some singing so thinking of approp. song. 
Tiny x


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Kas - The jab only hurts a little bit ... I know thats no help at all     I did it with a pen thingy so don't have to look at the needle going in !! I found my menopur shots a bit stingy but the HCG one didn't hurt any more than those HTH !!

It's great to see lots of us all about the same stage - IUI solidarity !!  You girls have lots of follie-action going on so hopefully some BFP's  

Thanks for the good wishes everyone - wishing you all loads of luck 

TLZ xx


----------



## EK (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello,

I am new to this thread!

Just had a hospital appointment & we have been advised to proceed with IUI.
DH has poor motility & so they think that this will be a better starting point than IVF!
We have to fund whatever treatment we go for & £700 seems much better than £4000 as a starting point.

Does anyone have any good tips, advice to hopefully increase success. It is a bit of a nightmare what with Xmas approaching as lots of parties, booze & chocolate everywhere.

We have improved our health with exercise, healthy food, vitamins & no booze for me but a bit for DH, but has really cut down!

Looking forward to making some friends & sharing joys, disappointments, anger & more  

EK


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi - going to be self absorbed but really need to tell you how stupid I've been!!!!!  I am on my 2nd cycle iui and had my trigger hcg shot 2 weeks ago today - it was at 7pm. I had my iui the day after. As it is my b'day tomorrow I couldn't resist doing a pg test today to get some inkling as to whether I'm pregnant - I suppose I wanted to 'prove' to myself that I wasn't pg (was a poor sperm sample) so that I wasn't getting my hopes up. Well I did the test this morning and at around 8 minutes I got a faint line. It was faint, but definitely there. I was shocked - but I'm still no better off as I think it could be the trigger shot. I've googled it and lots of sites say  1000 units to leave the system per day (I had 10 000units) and it had been 13.5 days when I tested. Many sites say doctors say wait 14 days - and I've read lots of anecdotal posts about women saying it had left their system well before 10 days. Has anyone's consultant actually told them scientifically how long it takes to leave your system? I've been in a tizz all day - I promised myself I wouldn't test yet! I haven't said anything to dh as I don't want to build his hopes up. I know I can test again tomorrow - but just wanted some advice. I know it was really stupid of me to test! If it is a bfp I'lll tell you all what i did differently in my 2ww! good luck to all and welcome to EK x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Just a me question please
We are due to do our first injection tonight/tomorrow morning at 2.30 (can't believe I have to set an alarm to do that!! ).  I know I will be awful when the time comes, we had our training etc and DP is due to do it. I just don't think I will be able to put it in myself, no, I know I won't!
Can somebody/anybody just, in simple steps, tell us how they did it - what worked best etc. etc. Please, I would be really grateful. 
It is choragon that I am taking (not in the fridge and we have to mix it)
 Thank you 
Tiny


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello

Computer sorted (phew!!) so here I am again- missed you all!!

Tiny- I've never had to jab myself so can't help with advice I'm afraid but can help with a hug  

Rachel- Not much useful advice to offer here either I'm afraid but got my fingers crossed tightly for you  

Hi Ek- welcome!! Me and DP have tried to generally improve our health too- cut down drinking and caffeine, lots of fruit and veg and a bit of exercise. We both take mutivitamins and lots of extra vitamin C. Lots of water in the 2ww is important and I also have a glass of pinapple juice and handful of brazil nuts as they are supposed to build up the womb lining- hope that helps?! Sure others can chip in other tips

All the basting ladies!!-     Hope it went OK- come on the BFPs

Cycle buddies- how's it going so far? I'm eager to get on with things now- scan on Friday.   

Bit of "me" time- sorry to be gloomy but have been feeling really   over last couple of days- failed first cycle knocked me back a bit, appointment at IVF hospital was hard and, to top it all off, have had another baby announcement from another friend- is there anyone in my circle of friends who isn't pregnant??!! Me and DP are finding it hard to get on and generally everything is a bit  

Need some cheery thoughts and some cheery news please- put some BFPs on order!!



Annie


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi All
A busy thread, will try and catch everyone up but also must do Hypno CD to try and chill!
Spooks, so glad you had tx today - there is no reason it won't work, keeping everything crossed  - thanks, as ever for your advice, feel clearer on how to do it now, no less worried but reassured on the procedure. Just spoke to Mum and didn't blub which I am sure in the past I would - progress! I had a needle phobia so this is quite hard but had that many jabs now having no choice but to get used to them. You have done some serious posting tonight!! [fly][/fly] You also now have the ability to fly!!
I will not get stressed with DP, I will not get stressed with DP - at 2.30am that is so not likely!! They said thigh. Do you put the needle fully in before pushing fluid out? It is homework deadline tomorrow as well - weird
Annie - sorry you are having an off day, they come out of the blue sometimes. it will pass again. 
Rachel - each clinic seems to say different - test again and see, sounds like it might be good news.  
Hi EK and welcome.

I think there are lots more posts going on now so will sign off for now and pop back on again later. 
Thanks everyone don't know what I do without this site I really don't. 
Hi to anyone I haven't mentioned. 
Tiny


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Evening all - just had a nice nap and woke up and all is going crazy here ?? 

Just wrote a really long post to everyone and lost it   

Loads of txt so close together its gonna be an interesting few weeks ahead      here's wishing for lots of        

Tiny - You probbaly wont even need an alarm   All I can add is my own experience when I was doing ICSI and jabbing every day. It really is not as bad as it seems and I HATE needles. I used to jab in my tummy just grab a role of fat (if you have any) and hold the needle like a dart /pen and literally jab into the role of fat you will be amazed at how quickly and easy it goes in - trust me if I can do it anyone can - good luck hun and best of luck for your basting tomorrow   
by the way I am currently day ten of the  


Spooks - welcome to the   glad it all went well for you today  

Rachel - sounds positive to me - you just hang on in there                    

Nonnie and Kissybear - good luck to you both for tomorrow    KB come on give us a bit more info F what key ?


EK - welcome to the thread FF  is the best support/advice you'll get and its the one bit of your txt thats FREE  

                         

To all the IUI chicks TTC/Basting/ 2WW 

Well I am reaching the    part of my 2ww (day 10) and its being to drive me  

How many of you ladies are going to do a diary - come on I seem to be the only one doing one at the moment  

Take Care
Love Carrottxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Spooks - what is that cyclo stuff supposed to do


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Spooks

I had a mostly natural cycle last month (and same this month) No drugs to stimulate although I did have HSG shot to pop the egg. I was undecided about cyclogest for ages- in the end i decided to go ahead on the basis that it "may" help and it definately wasn't going to hurt. Maybe i was lucky but didn't have any negative side effects so i don't regret taking it and prop will again this month.

Whatever you decide has to be right for you babe- I am sure you and dp will make best choice. Lots of luck  

Annie


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Spooks - don't know anything about those other drugs I am afraid so can't help on that one. I am just tempted to take anything that might help, not sure if that is a good idea really.  I feel really bloated today as well - probably IBS getting anxious about jab.  
Are there any side effects of this jab? 
Hi Carrott - good luck - getting near testing now?      Thank you. 
I think I will do a diary this time, might help getting feelings down and out. 
         for us all. 
Tiny


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello everyone, well it really is very busy at the moment isn't it?  Hope you're all ok!

Carrott, good to hear it's not long now for your 2WW.  How are you holding up? Wishing you lots of   

You poor thing Tiny having to do your HCG at 2.30am!  All worth it and like Spooks says thinking of it as baby juice has got to help!  

Good luck with the Cyclogest Spooks.  I like the idea of having a compulsory lie down for 20 minutes after putting it in (even if that's not strictly necessary!)  It's a great excuse for a bit of a lie down!

KB and Nonnie, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.  

Kas, sounds like excellent news on your follies. Wishing you lots of luck for the basting.  

Welcome EK, it sounds like you and DH are doing all the right things (as far as I've read anyway).  Like you say, IUI has got to be worth a try and as you can see on the IUI bumps threads we've certainly had a fair bit of success so here's to lots more s on this site (including one for you and DH).  

Rachel, fingers crossed that the little faint line gets lots darker!    Afterall you got first time lucky last time!  Fantastic going.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Well, I've got my Day 8 scan on Wednesday and hoping for basting on Monday or Tuesday    I rather suspect that I'll need another scan on Friday which would be a bit weird as I'll need to take my parents with me as they are visiting this weekend.  Mind you it might be fun to take my mum in to see the nurse with me.  Afterall, they're paying for this cycle bless them! 

Wishing all you IUI chicks a good nights rest, lots of love,   and   and many  s to come,

Felix xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Helloooooooooooooooo IUI Chicks,

Annie~ Just sending you some very special home-made cuddles to make you feel a little better and you definately need some pampering hun! I am so happy that your pc is back up and running! What would I have done with out you!  Glad to hear you have chosen to use the cyclogest - I haven't being given that choice but the more things to help you to a BFP has to be good.
  

Felix~ All the best for your scan on  Wednesday  and basting next week   

Tiny~ Hope you enjoy the Diary. I'm sure it can be very rewarding to put your thoughts to paper.   

Carrott~ Day 11 today of  2WW  Does that mean you test on Friday   

Rachel~ Keeping my fingers crossed for your BFP! Happy Birthday!       

EK~ Hellooooo and welcome to FF. Wishing you all the best on your fertility journey - you have come to the right place! Is there any reason why you will be paying for your tx (treatment)?   

TLZ~ All the best for basting today hun!   

Nonnie~ How was the basting... sending you some sticky vibes hun   
Mystery: To be honest I only received a wrist band as there where no pens left. I got a complimentary slip with apologies written by a purple pen 

Sending Nonnie some flying Santa's seeing you love Christmas so much 
[fly]         [/fly]
If you want your icons to Fly highlight the icons and select the "-F-" along side the buttone "B" "I" "U" .... "F" Hope you can find it!

Princesskas~ Helloooooooo and welcome back! Sounds like 2 fantastic follies hun! How did the acupuncture go? I am going tonight. Do you find its pretty painful? When they worked on my heart, I nearly hit the ceiling when they put the pins in my wrists. He advised he will take into account everything I went through this year (won't go too much into it) and my heart is broken. He has given me life - do you feel the same with your acupuncture? Maybe I have lost my marbles 
All the best for   Wednesday  

Scousemouse~ I am at home and being lazy today as I still have not brushed my teeth and put some clothes on  Kez is in bed under my duvet - but thought I would spoil her and not pull her out  She sleeps most days now but last night she got a spur of energy and ran downstairs brought her ball up and then crawled back into bed and fell asleep. My heart breaks... but she gives the most fantastic cuddles and licks my hands and feet for ages... I hope work is ok and sending you loads of love
  

Zoie~ How did the basting go?   

Lilo~ How ya feeling hun? Everything crossed for the 2WW               

Spooks Firstly, why are you bubbles always on "69" strange  I know how difficult it is to have friends who are pg... My best friends daughter fell pg... which is one huge slap in the face and now I see her manipulating the family in looking after the baby. It takes time to get your head around it - you will know when you ready. I take my hat off to all the IUI chicks who are teachers - I couldn't do it. Fingers crossed for you on the 2WW   

Me me me me me 
Last week-end I re-read a book that touched my heart a few years ago. When picking it up I thought yeah I remember this book and the plot - I won't read it but I was drawn to the first page and so I read on..... What I wanted to say was this book reminds me of how precious life is. Before I hated it when someone wished me good luck... because I shouldn't need luck to fall pg - its a right us women have (Grumpy me). This book has obviously changed the way I feel and has taught me that I am so lucky to have such a wonderful husband... lucky to have found one another... lucky to be so happy with such wonderful parents and in-laws... so lucky to have one another to support us through our journey. I would be so lucky to have a baby and 
I am so lucky I have found the IUI chicks!​


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Rachel*​

         

         

        

        

       ​

*Have a fabulous day!*​


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Kissy hun, my heart breaks for Kez, big   for you all.  Hope you are enjoying your day off in bed with Kez.

Work is.....ok I suppose, can't be bothered though, hoping to finish early today so I can go home and have a nap  

Give Kez a big   and   from me

Thinking of you all

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all
sorry ive left it late to post
anyway basting went fine last night they put in 4.2 million and dh mens were excellent 
found out that my discharge problem was cause i have an eroshion(dont think thats spelt right)
started my cyclogest this morning and now its just the waiting game   
i have two good follicles so im hoping that gives me a better chance as there are two eggs   

spooks how are you did it go well

lilo how are you getting on with your injections

tlz how is everything hope all is well

for everyone i missed hope all is well                

for everyone


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't posted for a couple of days. 

Tiny - Just wanted to say the jabs really aren't that bad. The anticipation is sooooo much worse. Sending you lots of luck.

Zoie - glad to hear all went well. Fingers crossed for a BFP.

Felix - I too have my scan tomorrow. Let's hope those follies are growing.

Annie - Where are you at re scans.

Hi to everyone else. Praying for a bumper Christmassy month full of lovely BFPs.


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Girls

Got basted today !!   My DH has super sperm !! We were advised to "do it" last night aswell as have basting today and he still got 25million  

First ever basting and it wasn't too bad really ... nurses were soooo lovely  

Having a chill for rest of today and then back to normal tomorrow .. is that what everyone does or do you rest more ??  Feel really drained but I suppose that's the nervous energy coming out now ...

Hopefully we'll ALL get our  , fingers-crossed for everyone here ... and must stay away from pee-sticks !!   haha 

Hope everyone is feeling good and positive, love to all   

TLZ xx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks for the happy birthday Kissy Bear! Well - tested this morning and a huge BFN. Don't understand how even yesterday evening I got a faint positive as HCG shot should definitely have been out of my system. But I'm 12 or 13 dpo so if I was pg the Clearblue should have picked it up. Oh well - I've promised dh a ttc break until March so that's it. WHat a great b'day!   Good luck to all with scans, shots, follie growing, 2ww's and BFP's.


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I have been off here for a while as was having a really hard time with everything.  My head seems to be slightly less messed up so hopefully it will stay that way!

I just wanted to say good luck to everyone for their Christmas BFP's.  There are so many of you who have just been basted I can't believe it.  I will check in to see how you are all getting on.  Fingers crossed for a bumper crop!!

Button xxx


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Evening all  

Rachel, I am really sorry to hear of your BFN I was feeling really positive for you yesterday - I hope you feel better soon   I can t believe you got this on your birthday also  


TLZ - Basting sounds like it went really well - welcome to the 2ww       
I was the same as you rested on basting day then back to normal duties xx No rest for the wicked as they say !!

Zoie - well done on the basting  and welcome to the  sounds like you got good eggs there 

Kissy bear  - all I have to say is    I cant work out your cryptic clues 

Tiny - how did the jab and basting go hun hope you managed it okay       

Spooks - hope your well - your quiet today   

I am going a bit   today always do in my second week - official test day 10th although Af due on 7/8th  


                             

to everyone 

Love CarrottXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi All
Hi Button - nice to see you back - loads of tx - lots of BFPs - Please. 
Rachel [fly]Happy Birthday[/fly]. I hope the faint line does mean something. 
TLZ - sounds good.  I am having tx tomorrow PM but will be back at work Thur but on last 2 2ww have tried to take it quite easy - lots of rest and limit lifting etc. easier said than done. 
Lilo - the jab was OK actually DP was great - really stayed calm and impressed myself!! Good luck with scan. 
Zoie - hope you are OK. 
Hi Kissy - that was a mammoth post, well done!! Sorry to hear about Kez
Felix - good luck with scan. Mine was all good news, hope yours is too. As you can see jab was actually really good - well done DP! 
Carrott   
Hi Nonnie, how are you? 
Princesskas - I had 2 good follies too - let's hope they have lovely eggs just ready for that 
Hi scousemouse. 
Oh well, 2ww for me starts tomorrow - just wanting to feel different this time, dreading AF, or in my case spotting arriving before test day.   Going to do my hypno CDs every day now - they do help chill me I am sure and it is 20mins of positive thinking focussing on me and what could be happening. Morning at school to get through then tx at 2.30 - hoping the nurse is kind! Then resting and trying to chill. 
Love to all
Tiny
x [fly]
   [/fly][/glow]


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Carrott
Our posting overlapped - yes jab went fine thanks, made myself keep calm and trust DP totally and it worked! Must be a good sign
Thanks
Tiny


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry Tiny i thought you were being basted today - Its all getting too confusing around here     for tomorrow at 2.30pm    

Love Carrottxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Don't worry Carrott - it is so hard to keep up with everyone.


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Rachel I am so sorry to hear your bad news! Sending you loads of love and cuddles hun!
  

*Buttons* Welcome back! We have missed you! How are you feeling hun? Thank you for your good wishes, but when are you going to be starting tx again? Lots of love sent to you   

Carrot You're funny  I didn't send you any cryptic clues other than flying images... So what day have you decided to test? Friday, Saturday or Monday?    Keeping everything crossed for you!

Zoei Great news about brilliant swimmers and fantastic follies too. Was your CM hostile to the sperm? Its brilliant to know where the problem is... Keeping fingers crossed for the 2WW   

TLZ Great sperm and follies hun! Glad all went well... Love you basting dance! 2WW   

Tiny You keep the hypno going hun! Anything to keep you relaxed and try and enjoy this process - easier said than done!

Annie GFG   GFG   GFG   GFG     Friday Scan  

To all the IUI chicks on 2WW...
         
Anybody who is going to be testing earlier will be getting a whipping from me! Its not worth raising questions and getting yourself upset. Please just don't do it... I don't care what party you have to attend unexpectly... believe me I will jump through the phone wire and send you an electric current! 

To all the IUI chicks I have missed, sending you loads of love cuddles and kisses, and get typing so I can send you some baby dust!
           

  

Kissy Bear sings to the IUI Chicks..."Wouldn't it be lov...el...y.... lovely"


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

*Rachel *  

Thinking of you

TLZ x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Thanks Kissy, Spooks (Christmas is hard as a teacher - I was quite emotional at this kind of thing before IF so it is hard). 
Kissy - you do make me laugh, you always cheer me up, still thinking of a song to sing to you all! 
Just a quick post from me to wish everyone   .
Joining the dreaded 2ww tomorrow - think I will feel all different and paranoid again!  
Had the jab last night/early hours and have felt quite crampy today - low abdomen pains - worried follies have popped early - the jab times this though doesn't it - that is the whole point, hence 36 hours later? Just wanted reassurance really. 

Off to do hypno CD again,
Night all
Tiny
x
 
     - I need happy, energetic and ambitious   tomorrow please.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
day 2 of 2ww feels like forever already 
tlz  how you felling after your basting

lilo how you getting on with the tx

hi and good luck to everyone ive missed (got to pop out a mo!)
oh just to let you know ive started cyclogest and boy do you get wind!!!!!


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello all and good luck and stress free waiting to those on the 2WW!

It doesn't look like I'll be joining you particularly soon. Had Day 8 scan today and my lining's 'a bit thin' and there's no sign of any follies.  They've told me to double my Puregon dose to 100 and come back Friday. Boy do I hope that does the trick. My follies had certainly started showing this time last cycle. Anyone else had this problem? 

Anyway, I'll try some PMA and will them to appear. 

Wishing everyone a happy midweek and lots of   

Felix xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi to all the IUI Chicks....  

Spooks  If you feel thats ok then fine but I don't want to hear any earlier testing! I know it makes a bigger difference with medication. I think we should have a vote!   I say why don't you go half way and test the 16th?   Thanks Spooks for the kind thoughts but I am so scared to say that its going so well, too well infact. Don't want to jinx anything!    

Zoie Wow I can smell you from here!!!   Hope the wind doesn't cause too many embaressing moments  

Tiny I don't mean to make you laugh - it must come naturally   Looking forward for the new singing career of Tiny going Tuny... Fingers crossed for basting!    

TLZ Fingers crossed for 2WW!    

Well off to make some lunch and then back to work again!

Sending all the IUI chicks loads of love,
Kissy Bear


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Felix

Missed your post, but sending you loads of cuddles... Drink plenty of water hun and keep tummy warm and we will get some folly growth for you by chanting GFG GFG GFG GFG GFG GFG

          

Love
Kissy Bear


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey everyone.

Felix - sorry to hear about your scan. Praying for some growth for you over the next couple of days.

I too went for my day 8 scan and seem to have the opposite problem. This is my first month on Menopur (having used Gonal F in the past). I have two follies of 10mm each (one on either ovary). I also seem to have a lot of others (all under 10mm) but there are 8 on one side and 5 on the other.  My consultant has reduced my doseage to 75iu per day and I am just hoping the two tens grow and the others don't as I really don't want a cancelled cycle. My lining is also pretty thin Felix (think it was 5.3mm). 

Has anyone else had lots of little follies on day 8 and gone on to have a good cycle? I have never had this problem before.

x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Lilo. Shame we can't do a partia swap. Fingers crossed for you that the reduction in meds calms things down. 
Felix xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

& thanks KB too. The GFG should work a treat! Fingers crossed for you too.   

F xx


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Feeling really blue today   : feeling really achy in my womb area too. 
I think I feel a bit low because its all a bit of an anti-climax now and have to endure a 2WW  

Zoie - I'm not having any cyclogest support at my clinic, which is probably a good thing judging by your wind situation !!     

Have seen my counsellor today (who I see anyway as part of my work) and it was good to have a bit of a cry - if you see what I mean  

Anyway, feeling a bit more perky now

Good luck to all growing follies/basting/on 2WW - may the force be with you !!


TLZ xx


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Evening all this is a quicky as I sooo need to sleeeeeeeep zzzzzzzzzzzzz

I have updated my diary (boring) but just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you 

                               

Carrott XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

God damn, just typed a whole load of stuff and it disappeared!!!

Thanks for all your messages ladies.  I will be starting again in Jan.  I could have had a nother go this month but wanted to let my hair down over Christmas so have decided to wait another couple of months.  This will be our last go at IUI so need to make sure I am ready for it!!

TLZ - Sorry to hear you are feeling so down.  The 2ww is so hard.  The first 2 weeks always goes really quickly for me as you are having scans and doing injections and it always gives you something to focus on.  Keep you chin up honey.    

Lilo and Felix - Hope your next scans are a bit more re assuring for you.

Kissy Bear - Well done on your wise words about testing early.  It is just not worth it and it will put you through more emotional upset if it is not a BFP.  Hope you are doing OK and still feeling good about things.  Loving your picture by the way!  

Zoie - Good Luck and hope the 2ww isn't dragging for you too much.  Isn't cyclogest great!!!

Tiny - Hope your basting went OK and you are now putting your feet up!

Spooks - Enjoy your TV show tonight!  That sounds like the sort of thing I would do!

Good luck and   to you all.

Sorry for anyone I have missed off.  There are so many people now and you lot sure can chat!!

Button xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi All
Button - don't blame you at all, enjoy Christmas and good luck for 2008. 
Kissy - Hi, hope you are OK, not got a song quite yet, working on it. 
TLZ, Carrott (will go and have a look at your diary) Kissy, Zoie, Spooks - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too potty yet!
Felix and Lilo - hope your follies sort themselves out, good luck with your next scans. 

Me - well tx at 3.00ish today - was a bit uncomfortable but all was OK, long drive back though and really really tired. Off to wash hair now, then tea, then bed I think!! Going to start a 2ww diary I think - maybe not tonight, will see how I feel.  Didn't feel much different, the clinic were really nice and DP and I had a small, very warm, comfy room to wait in - thought DP would be asleep when I got out. They were really kind. Don't feel anything at this stage but wouldn't expect too, haven't been bloated like sometimes felt after tx. just going to try and take it easy. 
     to everyone for 2ww, follies or just chilling. 
Tiny xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Helloooooo all the IUI chicks  

Carrott 2WW Diary sounds very positive!!! Sore boobs and tiredness are positive signs! Keep that chin up - not  long now! I have everything crossed for Friday    

Tiny You sounded so relaxed and everything went well too! Hope you can have a good sleep and relax before returning back to work!    

TLZ I can understand how you must be feeling. Yesterday was your first basting and we get ourselves so worked up for THE DAY of basting. You should give yourself a big pat on the back as your deserve that.  You should be proud of yourself ( I was a wimp and gave in at the first hurdle). Glad to hear you had someone to talk to hun! Sending you extra special doggie licks and home-made cuddles and hope you feel a little better real soon!    

Buttons So glad you are feeling so much better. Any favourite tipple you will be having this Christmas? Lots of cuddles sent your way     In the mean time why don't you join us during your natural cycle?

Lilo Lowered dosage should do the trick hun! Keeping fingers crossed for only 2 strong follies    

Felix GFG   GFG  GFG  GFG  GFG  GFG 

To all IUI chicks on 2WW, injecting and basting... Kissy Bear reads from the Little book of Calm....
"Picture Yourself: Picture yourself on an idyllic South Pacific Island. See yourself on the sun-bleached sands. Note what you're wearing, the relaxed way you're standing, the way the breeze blows your hair, the calm, semi-smile on your face.

Now imagine what it feels like to be there. "  

Me me me me m  
I love talking me - its like a ritual at the moment - well for me anyway. Sorry if I get too much... You more than welcome to tell me off. By the way, a comment from the peanut galary...DH says we have to find a better word for basting (or being done) as its so degrading!   Any suggestions welcome!  

Love to all,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Absolutely love your posts KB. My hubby doesn't like the word 'basting' either. Anyone got any nicer suggestions. x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

*(((((((((((Spooks)))))))))*   

Oh hun I am sure Carrott understands. When I read it I thought that was what you meant. I too have made the same mistake! 

Spooks it might do you good to write down how ya feeling... Its marvellous how quickly many worries dissolve when you write them down on a piece of paper - then review them later and feel so much better...

         
How funny.... Graze instead of greys?
I am 32 and I have one or two (max) grey hairs - believe me I pluck before consultant gets to see. Are you sure she didn't mention grey pubes            

I am missing Nonnie too has anybody heard from her? She has probably gone on the dole since laughing in the room all by herself. 

Spooks I hope you feel better soon! Get pen to paper in the 2WW Dairy... look forward to reading it soon!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

SPOOKS - Urgghhhh!!! What is this thread coming to?    Greys instead of graze - is very funny! 

Hi Kissy - you are funny, you cheer us all up Thank you.   Trying to feel chilled but not really, going to have an early night, feel seriously knackered, will do hypno and probably fall asleep during it again! 
I just actually used my purple pen - it is such a nice writer!
You will note I never use the B word as I think it is horrible - just reminds me of turkeys - not in a good Christmas kind of way. I have always used tx but I am sure there is a better word.

   to everyone, tried to do some personals earlier. Spooks - I think Kissy might be right re the diary, can't do any harm? I am quite looking forward to reading mine as the 2ww progresses to see how I feel.
Love to all
Tiny


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Had a lovely nap !!

Spooks - please dont worry I knew exactly what you meant and it is easy to do - honestly you didnt upset me  

You ladies are soooo rude!!! How can you pluck down there   owch      

I do agree with the 'basting' term not good really! Cant think of another unless we have a symbol instead??


Tiny welcome to the 2ww hun glad it went okay  

Going to bed now - I have also got heart burn - Have I read somewhere that that is also an early sugn or am I just making that up           

Night Night Carrott xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Im Backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Hello chicks. Was basted (agree we need new word) on Tuesday. Was over in a flash and have had no cramps or anything(taking this as a god sign cos was very sore last time ).

So the start of my 2ww diary would go likethis
Tuesday - basting then home followed by chocolate and sleeping and tea and toast and sleeping.
Wednesday - watching crap day time telly, tea and toast, sleeping, chocolate, reflexology, tea and taost, sleeping

OK, I think you get the picture hehe. Back at work today and Im in good form and sending you all positive vibes     

*Felix* GFG  GFG  GFG 

*Tiny * You sound more positive and relaxed this time. Well done on the jag!!! I had to get up at 1.30 in the morning too to do mine. It so weird how these things just become a part of daily life.

*Rachel * Happy belated birthday. Sorry the day didnt turn out how you wanted 

*Annie TLZ * big hugs to you too   

*Carrot* Good luck on Friday chick 

*Kissybear* Missed you too honey. Hope all is going well. How is the gorgeous KES. Pee in the fridge EWWWW. Anyway scary lady  am sooooo not testing early (Were did felix get teh three for two offer again)

*Spooks* Could you just go over that bit about the stuff squirting over the bedroom again!!! And you wonder why your not preggers yet, his stuff is supposed to go inside you lovie    (sorry couldnt resist)

REGARDING me being a bit mad. Ill have you all know I am a perfectly sensible professional, just ask my collegues( who have now got used to me laughing at my computer) ....On second thoughts scrap that idea and just take my word for it.. hehe

P.S. Spooks, Tiny and KB Easons purple colour was much nicer.......................So purple (knock off) FF pens, three for a pound (In my best dublin accent)

Ok here goes...

Lots of babydust to everyone

    

Nope, still not moving
Nonnie


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hellooooooooooo to all the IUI chicks 

Nonnie  Welcome back hun - We have missed you!

Kas Welcome to the 2WW. The pressure we put ourselves through before basting... glad you had a good sleep hun. Fingers crossed for you    How did the acupuncture go?

Carrott  I pluck down there all the time  Another sleeper! Hope you feel energised real soon! One more day to go... I am so sure there is a good cause to that sleeping hun! Got everything crossed for you!
               

Tiny and yet another sleeper... We have to come up with a new name hun! Looking forward to reading you 2WW Diary too...

Me me me me me... Last night and today I have had some discomfort in the OV region... Hope its good but I guess its neither.
New images recommended for the B-word... as I can't think of any names to replace it but will keep trying...
   

Sending everyone lots of love, cuddles and french kisses 
Kissy Bear

[fly]   [/fly]


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi everyone sorry ive not been here for awhile 
everything going well my end today is day 3/4 (i got basted at 8pm on monday so dont know if that counts as day 1 )
anyway wind is gettin stupid 
im having slight belly aches when i walk around alot   dont know if this is normall its like a mild period pain but as soon as i sit down for abit it stops surly this is abit early to have anything like this 
i keep thinking is it in my head 
went to adsa yesturday and had to come home as it started again whats more family wants me to go maldon tonight for the victorian thing really not sure if i should go 
anyway
hope all is well to everyone on here would go through the names but there are so many


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

HI All
Zoie - I had some bad stomach pains in the night as well, tx was yesterday, but I am putting them down to my IBS type problems - as you say probably too early for anything. Did you decide to go tonight? I know what you mean, I know on my last 2wws I felt a bit paranoid being around lots of people- crazy! 
 
Kissy - I don't know how you find time to do such comprehensive posts! Actually if I think back to my office job, if I was still in that I would probably have found the time!!   I don't know what you do, apart from being a professional person of course!? Still no alternatives for the B word? Tricky one, hummmmm
Kas, Carrott (I will go and have a read of your diary soon)     
Spooks - how are things with you?   
Nonnie - welcome back. Glad you took it easy. Glad we weren't the only ones getting up at silly times to do jabs - I know, I would have never thought I could do that or more accurately could let DP do it  but it just becomes another thing you have to do. Now now, control your jealousy over the pens   
I had my planning afternoon today (I am a teacher), came home and dozed all afternoon - bit naughty but felt I needed it - do I feel any better for it? No!!!  Can't work out why I am feeling out of sorts - IBS prob has flared up a bit but also felt really gassy ( ) - don't know whether to put down to IBS probs or tx?? Not reading anything into it though, feel queasy as well, but think all part of not feeling quite right. Roll on Saturday - rest time, lay in needed. 
Hi Annie, TLZ, Rachel
Going to write my diary now. 
Tiny


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

going to keep this short as I am really tired and have got a blinding headache.

I am not going to test tomorrow just going to sit and wait for   to arrive either tomorrow or Sat  

As always love to you all

         xxxxxxxx

carrott xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hellooooooooo to all the IUI chicks............ 

Carrott Hope you get some rest with that blinding head-ache... Drink loads of water maybe it could be a sign dehydration. (Water always seems to be my answers) Well I hope you wait 9 months before your AF comes hun! Believe me, I want to be the first to know 
             

Tiny That seemed like a well deserved cat nap you had! Your body must be so exhausted. What are you doing to those kids? 

Zoie I got period pain as well as pains which felt like contractions on my first IUI however why don't you phone the clinic and ask if this is ok to make you feel better... My clinic said I must continue doing everything I use to do before IUI but now we have agreed I should not do as much exercise and not dig in the allotment... They might advise you further too... If you get a chance keep you feet up, relax and hope you feel better soon!   

Me me me me me 
I get half an hour for lunch of which I have taken the plunge to go onto the site but still worried someone might catch on what site I am going on. If I get caught during working hours I will get sacked so its not a chance I take. I work in the middle of the bundu (no-where) so I can do nothing else during my lunch. As for evenings my DH cooks, Irons, washes the dishes, puts the clothes in the washing machine, tidies up and feeds kez(my fury friend)....
*NOT...*​I guess we have nights we both help in the house, sometimes on my own and vice versa... FF takes me half an hour and then I hear another message or return before going to bed.... Can't leave your sides... I am unable to play squash as I hurt my back, haven't been to the gym in weeks and during 2WW I am twiddling my fingers... Cancelled a party on Friday, declined a invitation to my friends on Saturday and Sunday hiding from everyone. Yip, I guess you right Tiny, I have nothing better to do!  This baby making thing can be pretty c*ap  Kissy Bear spits her dummy  across the floor.... and shouts: "has anybody got a song for Billy-no mates here 
        

Sending you moving baby dust  for your precious little beanies...
[fly]   [/fly]


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Evening All  

Feeling a little bit better today, had a nice pamper at hairdressers and spent some time with my lovely neices, so feeling a bit more chipper ...

Kissy - Thanks for the lovely, kind message, just what was needed,   to you too !

Carrott - Wishing you loads of    and   

Zoie - I am having exactly the same symptoms .. I was in Bath (town not bubble !!) yesterday and could barely walk - must've looked like a right weirdo !!    it's gone over a bit today but have been really careful with myself as it worried me a bit  
By the way, my brother used to live in Maldon - nice place.

Agreed we need a new word for basting, my counsellor cracks up laughing when I talk about it, must sound a bit odd to the uninitiated !!  

Big   to all IUI laydeez:

Nonnie, Spooks, Tiny, Annie, Felix, Rachel, Kas and anyone I may have missed   There are loads of us !!!

Take it easy

TLZ xx


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Spooks -                      my DH thinks I am completely   lol at the computer - whats going on there then purpley/blue OMG girl you sure got problems and GH too bless you!

Headache gone had to take pills  

(.) (.) are killing me  


I think the IUI girls are all going crazy TLZ you were in (not) bubble Bath walking around with pains   Bath is a lovely place always reminds me of Oliver the film !


KB your work sounds a bit miserable - only 30 mins for lunch you poor thing    KB you have loads of mates hear on FF who needs mates in the flesh 


Tiny I have been reading your diary - keep it going girl it is nice to read  

         


What about  for the basting logo given that we all hope for a bit of magic when we have our txt and merlins wand could depict the catheter (sp)   i know I know I am going   again

I actually feel a bit hyper it must have been those pills  

Byeeeeeeee


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Good morning

*Tiny * One thing we all seem to have in common is sleeping. I am in bed every night at ten and can hardly bear to get back out in the morning. If i sit down at all I nod off..

*Carrot* I absolutley loves the  symbol for basting. Think we should adopt that but we need a name to go with it. I also like the (.) (.) symbol. You clever girl. Mine are sore too but they were sore last time as well. Its crap that all the symptome are the same but mean different things to different people. Will be thinking of you today and wishing you lots of   .

*Spooks* Was going to apologise for rude and shocking talk yesterday but then saw that you were talking about a purpley  blue  neither region and now dont think I will bother..........................

*Kissybear* Honey you have loads of mates on this site who would give you eights hours of a lunch break if we could. Know the waiting is crap. Havent come prepared but will dedicate this song especially for you 
_"You are my sunshine , my only sunshine, you make me happy when pubes (Ooops I mean skys) are grey........._
You cheer us all up honey so promise I will try and come up with a better song. Sending you  and 

Hi to Zoie, TLZ, Kas, Annie, Felix, Lilo, Button, Rachel and everyone else
Baby dust to everyone  

Nonnie


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello everyone
I am back again, 4th try at IUI. Still growing folls got 2 at 1.2 lining 10.3 so need 4 more days growing. Its mad how a jab can grow your folls, anyway trying not to think to much about it all just yet. Last time it broke my heart but just keep telling myself it will happen one day.
Is it just my man that don't want to talk about it or they all the same. It goes round and round in my head and he never says a word about it till i do never mind men!! 

Hope you are all taking it easy and fingers crossed there will be lots of 2008 babies to come.
bye for nowxxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi everyone 
today all is well pains have gone just cant do much walking around but so far this morning they seem to be fine.
im sleeping like a log so thats a bonus 
hope everyone else is doing well 
i was just wondering if anyone was testing on the same day as me 20th december    
today is day 4 and its dragging wish i had a sympton or something to make me feel abit more positive  but just keep telling myself its to early!!
oh by the way the wind problem has calmed down now ive not had sore (.)(.)  

spooks how are you feeling 
tlz hope all is ok

tiny, kissey bear , carrot anyone else ive missed hope all is going well


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Felix - how did you get on today with your scan? Have your follies grown at all?

I have been for my day 10 scan and I have two follies at 11mm, one at 10mm and lots of small ones under 10mm. My lining isn't great either. Just hoping the two biggies continue to grow and none of the others decide to have a spurt. Going again on Monday so will see then. Just praying the cycle doesn't get cancelled.

x


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Evening all,

Lilo      that your follies do some growing over the weekend  

Zoie - Just think once the week end is over you will be a week down for your 2ww hang in there - it will pass - just keep sleeping  

Twinbutterfly - good luck with those growing follies     

Nonie - Hiya i am glad you like the   idea perhaps we should take a vote and decide on the name   

Tiny, Spooks, Kissy Bear,TLZ        

Me Me Me: No AF yet / No test YET 

Have got cramping in my right side and (.)(.) still sore DH has been out since lunch time on christmas do - keeps texting saying which pub he is in - he doesnt really drink much usually so will be in a state when he gets in. Nice for him anyway I am sat here going  . I am really tempted to out out and buy a test and have done with it !! Cant decide  

Off to do diary first

Carrottxxxxxxxx


----------



## snoopygirl79 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello!!  

I'm new to this thread so I hope you don't mind me posting. I have a question that's really worrying me and I really hope I can get the answer here!! DH and I will be starting DIUI at my next cycle which will (fingers crossed) be in January. We're doing it at the London Women's Clinic and we're going to start off with a natural cycle first. The clinic has told me to do ovulation tests and then when I get a positive one, to come in the next day to be inseminated. My question is regarding the ovulation tests. The clinic advises me to do them first thing in the morning and then if I get a positive I'd be asked to come in the next day. But everywhere else I've read, including the instructions with the tests I've bought, says you shouldn't do ovulation tests first thing in the morning but between 10am and 8pm, and around 2pm being the best time. So I'm getting myself all worked up about this as I really don't want to get it wrong and then delay the DIUI for another month. But then I'm worried if I do a test later on in the day and it's positive, would I be able to go to the clinic the next day or would it be too short notice for them? Also, they've said that if I get a positive OPK first thing on Saturday morning, I'd have to come in on Sat afternoon as they're not open on Sundays but how can I get a positive then if the test comes out wrong as I've done it at the wrong time of day?!

I'm really sorry if that doesn't make sense but I'm really hoping there are other people on here who are going through the same procedure as we are and can help me with this as it's really stressing me out!!

Vick 
XXX


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Snoopgirl,

Welcome to the thread - I am also haveing DIUI using OPK and my clinic does the same you test each morning then go in for txt the next day after you have got your smiley face - I would just follow what the clinic advise. Take care  

Carrottxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi All
Hope we are doing OK, Nonnie and Kissy certainly keep us amused - make me   anyway - thanks girls. 
Snoopgirl - welcome - I had 2 DIUIs (now on 2ww of 3rd) and on the first 2 used OPK and always used first morning sample - but then I read somewhere that you should test later, i would check with clinic. Remember though that the OPK only tell you you are about to ovulate and that this will happen in the next 36 hours ish so there is leeway there.  I tested on my last go for about 4 days in a row and it got stronger then went weaker for around 4 days so I don't think you will miss it. 
Hi Carrott - you are doing really well waiting, if I were you I would be tempted tomorrow but it is good to wait until official day. Good luck either way. 
Lilo    for your follies, I think they will, mine did last weekend and had tx (Not the B word!! ) on Wed. They honestly grew lots - can dig out figs if you would like but around 4 or 5 mm just from Fri to Mon, I think you will be fine. 
Hi Kissy - how are things? Your work does sound very strict.  
Zoie - hang in there, I am only on day 3 really, almost only day 2 and already  !
Hi again twinbutterfly - good you are joining us too. 
Hi spooks  - how are things with you?  
Hi TLZ and Kas

Update from me - just about to do diary, rambling no doubt as ever. DP now in Spain, I just booked a facial tomorrow to help me chill so looking forward to that - however - dilemma - hair is seriously greasy BUT as part of facial, 1. They get stuff in your hair anyway, 2. it includes a scalp destress something - is it OK to go with awful hair?  
I still felt queasy this morning - think more linked to IBS type stuff I really do, not thinking it is positive anyway. Felt a bit better today, bit more energy. Have had some pains in stomach but don't really know enough about the location of internal bits to know where, lower abdomen I would say. Probably had this last time as well, not AF type pains, not really sure - probably nothing.  Looking forward to lay in tomorrow and a chilled weekend. 
Love to all      , sorry if I have missed anyone - there are so many of us!. 
Tiny


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all

Not posted for a couple of days and not even going to try to respond to everyone individually coz there's always so much going on!!!

Hope all well though-     you 2 week waiters. Carrott- any news?

Fellow scanners- how you doin?? I think Felix is right, we should get in to our own private follie sharing agreement!!- sods law that, when one of us is struggling to build them up, someone else has too many racing up there  

I had my day 10 scan today- lining OK (8mm I think) and 2 follies of 11 at the mo which seems a bit low compared with this stage last month but OK? Had a bit of a panic coz nurse said there was a possibility that had already ovuated (at day 9??!!) coz sonographer wrote something about a collapsed follicle- I think she was refering to a cyst I had last month that seems to have gone. Who knows, anyway, I will panic until next scan on monday  

Hello spooks, tiny, KB, Zoie, nonnie ahhh- lots of other people, i'm sorry not to mention your names xx Helo to new people  

Annie

PS I LOVE this


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey everyone and especially to all you new people.

Thinking of you Carott. Can't believe you are being so restrained. Wishing you lots of  . Really hope you get your  

Annie - It's great to hear from you. Glad your scan went ok. Is great to actually go through this at exactly the same time as someone else. Is bizarre that even our follies are the same size.

Tiny - Thanks v much for the words of encouragement about growth. Yes I'm not tooooo worried yet. Let's see what Monday's scan brings. 

x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
verything settled my end no belly aches and even the wind has calmed down  walked around lakeside with no trouble
hoping this is a good thing  today is day 4 for me so still early days

hi lilo follicles sound good not far now 
spooks how are you getting on 
hi to everyone else and hi to the newbies 
oh was wondering if anyone had belly aches in the beginning and then none still to get a bfp


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

*(((((((((((Carrott)))))))))))*

 I am so sorry to read your sad news hun! 

I pray that its spotting and AF stays away. 

I was so certain this was to be the one... but this is what makes it so frustrating cause all the symtoms in the world does not give us that _ BFP_ . We have been trying for years and every cycle seems to be different from the one before. You will get your BFP hun its just a matter of time!


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello everyone

Carrot so sorry to hear your news, been there 2 many times. Chin up sweetheart you will get there. 

Spooks I think men do think about it all, but never really know what to say. Luckily we have this great website.  

Zoie Glad things have calmed down for you. Good luck hun    

Tiny21 Hope you enjoyed your facial it must be hard with your DH away sending you loads of     

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I am feeling full thats the only way i can explain it.Had a abit cm hope i haven't ovulated to soon as on day 24 as started half way though the cycle as i don't have cycles on my own. Back at clinic Tue so fingers crossed. Df Birthday Wed so going to take him out for dinner some where nice i think. Never know what to get him. 
Bye for now
Twinbutterfly.xxxx

P.s can you all blow me some bubbles please ending in 7 for luck thank youxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Carrott - hope you got my PM  

   - Bubbles blown twinbutterfly - hope they bring you luck

Facial was lovely thank you - why did I bother to wash my hair beforehand? It now looks awful!! It is so miserable here can't decide what to do with rest of my chilling day? 

TMI question coming up - what should CM be doing during 2ww if things are looking good? 

Calm spooks - hummmmm  we'll see!!!

I am really feeling nothing today - feel bit more positive as facial let me chill and when she left me with the mask on the music she left on was the same as the background music on my Hypno CD - must be a good sign?    

love to all
Tiny


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Carrott  


Thinking of you .....  

TLZ xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Carrott - Sorry to hear your news.  I know that nothing anyone says can make you feel any better but try to keep your chin up petal.  We will all get our BFP one day it's just bloody hard when you put so much hope into it.  I really hope that you are OK.   

Hi to everyone else.  Sounds like all of you 2ww ers are holding up OK.    

Grim day here today.  Whatever happened to cold, bright winters?  I hate this rain.  Roll on summer I say!

Have a god weekend all.

Button xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Helloooooooooooo IUI Chicks 

Twinbutterfly Welcome to the FF. Gingers crossed for Tuesday   

Button Grim day here too Button. It hasn't stopped snowing and raining and more like baby making weather  Wish it was OV time for me cause I would of loved staying in bed 

TLZ Glad to hear you feeling a little better. Some pampering can do wonders! Hows the 2WW going?   

Tiny Glad you enjoyed the facial and the relaxing music too. Hope you feel like a million dollars besides for the hair-do 

Nonnie I love the  logo too for basting - and as the name says Merlin why don't we call it something in that line or as Spooks calls it a magic stick which I quite like too... but thought we could call basting - *baby dust*... Any other ideas welcome of course...

Calm Spooks Welcome to FF hun! Some strange feeling like I have met you before  Hope you don't meet any strange crazy women  I am glad you have settled down and pretty mellow as I know how 1001 thoughts can go through our minds at one time. Your DH seems very senseable and if you ask me his got some balls!!!!!!!!! Boy is he lucky you had a natural cycle!  Love ya loads - even if your bits are blue/purple    

Lilo I hope those 2 follies are growing nicely and hope the others remain small... Keeping my fingers crossed all goes to plan at Monday's scan!   

Annie Hope Monday's scan goes well    It doesn't help when you have a different nurse each time - it must be frustrating. Fingers crossed for you!   

Snoopygirl Hello and welcome to FF. Fingers crossed for your IUI journey   

To all the chicks on 2WW            

Me me me me me 
Getting my hair done tomorrow and then going shopping again for Christmas. There is always something else I might need.
Kez jumped on my tummy this afternoon while taking a nap  hope it doesn't ruin our chances 
I have being reading "northern Lights" (The Golden Compass) and enjoyed the book. Hopefully I will go to the movies to it tomorrow night.
Other than that I have tried to keep away from friends but they are starting to ask loads of questions... so tired of having to make excuses. DH returned from Scotland today and goes back on Monday and returns home on Wednesday - so I think its going to be a pretty long week for me...

Sending all my IUI pals loads of baby dust, cuddles and kisses,
  
Love Kissy Bear
XxX


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all- I haven't left the house for a day and a half and it's been LOVELY!!   Only just made it out of my PJs yesteday.

Carrott- sorry   Let us know how you are if you feel up to it.

Lilo- How you doing? If our follies are identical tomorrow, it will start to get spooky   Good luck- I will be wearing my lucky pants tomorrow and will be sending    your way when I'm at the hos. I really hope treatment goes ahead for us both this month- mainly so that we can use the   symbol!! Go Follies Go    

Hope all well and surviving the miserable weather- Kissy Bear- is it really snowing where you are?!

How are the 2wws going? Lots of   coming your way. I have a smidge of a positive feeling today (rare- I'm usually a misery guts) There's some BFPs coming- I feel it in the air!!
Lots of love

Annie


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone 
Busy day for me today, but still getting  clear ov juice (sorry only way i can explain it) but im not back till tue at the clinic. Has anyone else had this when growing folls. I never have and this is my 4th IUI, only when ov so not sure whats going off.

Hope your all doing ok on 2ww and growing folls
Bye for nowxxxxxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi everyone 
everything is going well but slow 
wind has mainly stopped (.)(.) are big and abit sensitive had this on clomid so not reading much into it.
belly is bloated i look about six months (i wish!!)
not had any symptoms but i dont really know what to look for as this is my first tx 
today is day 6 so now im just hoping that follie has implanted and all goes well      
tiny ,spooks , lilo , tlz HOWS ITS GOING ?
has anyone had symptoms should i be having some or is it normall to have none


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi twinbutterfly - not sure on that one I am afraid. Hope it is good news though. 
Zoie - I have no symptoms. I have had slight flutterings in my abdomen - not sure what that is all about. No sore (.)(.).   I have had quite bad   - did you have this? I have had it today but with the IBS type probs I have I put it all down to that.  I just don't know, you can read so much into nothing can't you? 
let's hope it is all    
When you read the diaries several people with BFPs had no symptoms at all and were convinced they were getting BFN, we are all so different. 
  to us all that are waiting.  I know it does drag - it hasn't even been a week since I had tx, feels like ages!


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi ladies - you are all so lovely "the best friends that I never met". Thank you all so much fro your kind words and thoughts. I thought I would come and say hello after   most of Friday night and nearly all day yesterday. So with dry eyes I logged on and within seconds I was off again   but only cause you are all so lovely to me     

I will be praying that each one of you gets that BFP so that you can then share your   with me after christmas 

I will be looking out for you all and logging on to check your progress - love and best wishes to you all xxx

I Hope you all have a lovely (fat) christmas and a sober new year - dont you worry I will eat all the goodies and drink all the lovely alcohol for you  

Carrottxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi carrot its nice to see you still here with us the support is great 
up with dh this morning had some like little electric shots in lower abdoman but to on side  then just a little bit after that i had a big kind of shock lasted seconds so not worried 
today id day 7 aother 10 days to go feeling abit fed up now its really dragging i just wish i had a clue what is happening 
it weird i want to find out but at the same time im scared to test as it might not be the result i want 
i think that if af dont come on time i will feel positive and then i have to wait untill im 3 days late which will be the longest.
will post later as im now going to catch up on some sleep  
hope all ok  

ps i have had back ache most of the time has anyone else


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey chicks

Just a quick one as flat out at work trying to get cleared up at christmas. Not really feeling anything at moment and have managed not to be examining my 
(.)(.) every five minutes. Hubbys sister was up yesterday with baby and has asked him to be Godfather. Im delighted for him and he is over the moon but it is on Christams Eve and girls if this does not work I dont know how I m gonna get through a christening mass service on christmas eve of all days. So not in the best of form today and all I can think of is two weeks of work...would love to just bugger off on the sick but Im too work concentious. Anyway enough moaning........

Hi and welcome to Twinbutterfly and Snoopygirl

*Carrot * So sorry honey.Thinking of you and sending you loads of cuddles   

*Lilo, Annie and Felix *  GFG  Good luck with scans

Hello to all my 2ww buddies Zoie, Tiny, Spooks, Kissybear and Kas. hope time is flying and all those syptoms are BFP!!!!!!!!!!

Babydust for everyone   

Nonnie


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all

Carrott- glad to see you   Sometimes I can't believe I have any tears left- do you think that's why they tell us to drink so much water- to keep us going?! Lots of hugs xx

Lilo- how was your scan today?- are we still cycle twins?! My follies are having a lazy time this month- right side lot have given up altogether I think (still 1 of 11- same as Fri) On left, I have 1 of 14 GFG...GFG  

See y'all soon xx

Annie


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Peeps  

Carrott - Hope you're feeling ok my dear, stuff yourself silly over crimbo !! I know I will if I get a BFN   

Well, my 2WW is mostly ok .... I am having twinges and a few AF type feelings and sore (.)(.) but I think  that is from prodding them all the time !!   

I'm really trying to hold on to the fact that there is no definitive answer at the moment - noone can tell me if it's worked or not ...... just have to WAIT AND SEE !!    Also everyone is different so who the hell knows what on earth is going on in my body (least of all me!!)

The 2WW really is [email protected] isn't it - grrrrr!

Loads of   for all you lovlely ladies


TLZ xx


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Really sorry Carrot. Sending you lots of  .

Annie - That's a bit weird. My follies are not playing ball either. One of mine is still 11mm also and the other has only grown half a mm and has made it to 11.5.

My consultant has now doubled my meds for the next two nights so I have to go back to be rescanned on Weds.

Feeling a little bothered by it all now to be honest as at day 13 I would have hoped to have some signifcant growth. Has anyone else had really painfullly slow growing follies and still gone ahead with a normal cycle.

x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi there Lilo, well I'm on Day 13 now - just had my scan & apparently one has started showing finally today. Last cycle I was done & dusted by Day 13. The nurses have been very reassuring though and it can just be slow so let's keep our fingers crossed!

Sorry I've not been keeping in touch with everyone's news. My modem has gone kapput and its not easy to navigate FF by BlackBerry. 

Thinking of you all though& wishing you lots of  and  !!

Felix xx


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

isn't that weird. I too was done and dusted by day 13 last cycle too.

x


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

Im new, so not sure If im posting on the right thread, and Im sorry if its about me !! 

Had my 4th scan today, one folicle 21mm, the other 18mm , lining at 11.2mm (is this good?) and due to have my shot tonight at 10pm ready for basting Wednesday morning (CD12).  Was told to test 14 days after, which brings me to Christmas Day.

Would you test then , or leave it until Boxing Day?

I could have a really nice present, or not !  Hate to spoil everyones Christmas.


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome Buntyboo, hope all goes well with the jab and iui. I've been told to wait 16 days but didn't manage to for my first iui. A complete hpt addict in fact. 

Wishing you lots of  for the best christmas present ever!

Felix xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Girls
Carrott - pleased to see you back  , I agree enjoy all the Christmas cheer - probably last time you can without babies around you because you are bound to be pregnant or have had your little one by 2008 Christmas. 
GFG       for all who need serious growth to happen! Lilo, Felix, Annie and anyone else. 
Spooks - Hi to calmish spooks. You had been quiet - was beginning to worry. This 2ww is a nightmare isn't it? The orange spot is apparantly a Reiki positive energy spot thing - there is a thread on it somewhere. I wonder why you felt like that yesterday? 
Welcome Buntyboo and good luck. My official test day is 23rd but AF will arrive before that if it is coming so expecting to know before test day. 
Nonnie keep   , I keep prodding as well - not sore at all - will be if I keep prodding though 
Hi TLZ and Zoie
Bit of a disjointed message, sorry and sorry for anyone I haven't mentioned. 
Will update diary soon. 
[fly]             [/fly]


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello everyone! I just wanted to say hello as I have been reading your threads for the last couple of weeks. I am not the most computer literate of people and it has taken me all this time to work out the site and how to post a thread! I too am on the 2ww. It is my first time iui and I am on day 6. It is so frustrating. I have been told by the clinic to test on the 19th Dec. So I too will either have a fab Christmas or will be hitting the booze over the festive season! If it doesn't work I can't start my 2nd go until the end of Jan. I keep crossing my fingers and toes as we have been trying for 3 years. Sorry I am blabbering on a bit. Not sure what to put. I feel bloatedand have a bit of back ache, but I am not sure if this is the side effects of the drugs. Wishing us all a BFP.  Lili x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome Lili
Well done for posting - I am sure you will post a lot more now
I am on 3rd DIUI and this is day 5 after tx or day 6 if you include treatment day - I never know!  So we are very similar. I am keeping a 2ww diary but really haven't had any symptoms of note. My official test day is 23rd but doubt will get there. Timing is pretty poor unless BFP in which case BRILL! 
Good luck
Tiny


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Just a quick   to welcome Buntyboo and Lili Bee - Welcome !

Hope everyone is ok, I'm meant to be studying but am putting it off by messing about on here - naughty me !!  

My clinic said to test two and a half weeks after   (which I like by the way!) so that makes my official test day 21st Dec, but I think AF will arrive before that .... unless I'm you know what !!!

If it was me Buntyboo I'd leave it til Boxing day ..... that's just me thought.

   for everyone

TLZ xx


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

I have had my first reply - thanks Tiny! We are on the same day - day 6 including basting. Does anyone know why we would be given different test dates?? Thanks Lili x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Even though we're having a break had to pop on and see how you are all doing. I've managed to get over my second negative iui cycle and am looking forward to lots of booze and food over Christmas - and spending lots of time with dd. I'll try and describe my positive cycle with dd as we conceived first iui  in 2004 (seems even more of a miracle now!). I had 2 follies on right size and they got to 20mm. That day i did the hcg shot at 4pm and had iui next day at 1pm. Dh's sample was 'fine' - although he does have a morphology problem (seems to be worse this time round). The only symptoms I had I now realise were caused by pessaries (which i put in back door!) - lots of stomach bloatedness and wind, sensitive boobs. I don't know how I did it but I waited the full 17 days after iui before testing. The day before I was due to test I had the most awful af pains for about an hour - I can vividly remember crying all over dh. The next day I wanted to put up curtains so I thought I'd better confirm I wasn't pg before climbing everywhere - I got up at 6am and weed on stick - and as the urine went over the lines I saw one strong vertical line on the 'plus' (it was Clearblue) I was really sleepy and thought the vertical line was the control - but it was the BFP line and it was there instantly!!! I was sitting on the loo crying and literally pinching myself so hard as I thought I was still dreaming! I had always planned to tell dh in a romantic way but I was so stunned I waddled into bedroom with knickers still round my ankles sobbing 'I'm pregnant!' The next day I got a little pink discharge which I completely panicked about - and got extra pessaries - but I got it again every month at the time my af would have been so just hormonal. I hope you don't mind me posting this - I just wanted to reassure you that you don't have to have any symptoms and you can be CONVINCED it hasn't worked - and you can still get a BFP. I was lulled into a false sense of security though as this time around I expected it to work and we're now waiting for cycle 3 in March. I wish you all the luck in the world - that one little egg that is meant to become your baby is snuggled up inside you waiting to pop out - and when it does you will be so pleased it was THAT little egg as it will be  perfect. It IS worth all the heartache - and you will all be a special type of mother as you will treasure every moment with your lo's and never take them for granted. Babydust to all and lots of patience to those on the dreaded 2ww. Hope you don't mind me popping on occasionally even tho we're on a break . xxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Rachel2, that's such a lovely story of your BFP. Thanks so much for sharing it. It is good to think of waiting for the right egg and its being nestled in waiting. 

Wishing you (& everyone else on this lovely thread) a great christmas and a(nother!) BFP real soon. 

Felix xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Rachel - thank you so much, that is a lovely post and really really helps.  It reminds you it can work. 
Made me   about how you told DP - I know what you mean - you plan how you will tell them don't you? I never concluded - probably something similar to you!!
Lili - at my first clinic who did tx after using Ovul test kits (not bloods and scans like this one) they said 14 days after tx, this has said, I think 17, which is why one way or the other I doubt I will get that far. 
You might find reading or posting on the 2WW with TX thread good as well. 

Tiny


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry Tiny - I can't find the thread you have recommended?? Lili x


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

lili-bee it's the 2week wait member diaries you need


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Lilli - let us know if you still can't find - as Spooks said Main Index - Two Week Wait - Dec/Jan with TX - something like that.  There is that thread as well as 2ww diaries  these are just individuals (like me) noting their feelings/thoughts etc. throughout 2ww.  let us know if you are still stuck and will PM link. 

Tiny


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Tiny do you want us to leave your bubbles as they are? Or do you want some more?


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

[fly] [/fly]

[fly]  [/fly]

[fly] [/fly]

[fly]  [/fly]

[fly] [/fly]

[fly]  [/fly]

[fly] [/fly]


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Bubbles are good thanks, I noticed they were at 777 but doesn't feel lucky for me so more is good
Thank you


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Well Chicks

Here is a sypmtom you have never heard of!!!(NOT)

Was doing a home visit yesterday and had discretely pushed the cat off the sofa(shoved actually) when it got its own back and climbed up behind my head and started battering me with its tail..honestly. then  I had the most god awful cramps in my stomach and had to leave.......stopping at various petrol stations on the way home

Now I know diahorrea/stomach bug is not an early symptom of BFP so It probably serves me right for saying I wanted to go off on the sick yesterday. There is nothing happening today except for the sore head and feeling sick but not actually being sick.  Beat that.....hehe
Anyway Im am actaully going home sick now from work cos do not want to spread this bug around to my collegues

Instead of getting basted what about   getting magicked!!!

Sending baby dust to everyone

  

Nonnie


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Nonnie, you poor thing. I hope you feel better soon. 

I like the idea of getting magicked! Good one. 

Felix xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

*((((((((((Nonnie)))))))))))*

Hope you feel better real soon! My friends and DH had this as well and catches on like wild fire. Keep warm and get lots of sleep and drink plenty of water to flush your system


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Been to clinic again for scan and got 3 folls, 1 at 1.9 2 at 1.8  and lining 10.8 so 1 more jab then got to have HCG jab tonight at 11.30. Having insem on Thurs at 10.30 which is DF birthday so fingers crossed. Is it me or do all hospitals do the basting at differnet times as noticed some people have had basting next day after HCG jab not sure there.

Please let us all get our Christmas wishes              

Test date Boxing day


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi 
twinbutterfly my clinic does the basting 36 hours after taking the hcg jab 
i took my jab at 7.30 am and then had the basting done at 8pm the next day 
i think alot of clinics do this although some people have it done 24 hours after

spooks pm you back 
had bad pains today like tight cramps on the left side thing is its not low down its more in hip and back  ive had back ache for awhile now 

lilo how are you 
tlz hope all is well
tiny, kissybear, any one ive missed hope all is well 
welcome lili bee and rachel2


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Evening all,
Lili here with her second posting. Hope everyone is ok and coping with the 2ww, Thank you for making me feel welcome. 1 week to go tomorrow until I can test. I have bought 2 pregnancy tests in anticipation. I am reallt tempted to test the day before - surely by then any drugs will be out of my system. Just want to know now if I am going to get the best Christmas present or if I am going to have a bottle of wine!! Wishing us all lots of luck for a BFP. Lili x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Helloooooooooooooo IUI Chicks  

Lili Bee Glad you have found your way through FF!  I strongly advise not to test too early as what ever the result, you will question if it is accurate. One IUI chick got a BFN and the next day got BFP! I hope your week goes quickly while on the 2WW (2 week wait).     

Nonnie How ya feeling hun? Hope you managed to get some sleep. My DH felt a lot better after he rested for a while although he had to drive to Scotland with his boss a couple of hours later. When I fetched him 2 days later he was still very sensitive and farted in the car and boy was he rotten! The next day I could still smell it trapped in the car  Hope you don't get to smell yourself!   Get better real soon!  

Zoie How long have you had the back ache?     Not quite sure what that can be? Hope you feel better soon hun    

Twinbutterfly Welcome to FF! I get Baby Dust    the day I get my surge, some get the day after - all depends on your clinic. We are looking for a better word for "basted" as its such an awful word to use. Any suggestions welcome. Your follies sound good and hope injection is not too painful tonight.     Fingers crossed for Thursday!    

Felix How ya doing? Did your mom go with you for a scan? What did she think of todays technology? How you coping with this cycle? Fingers crossed for YOU!    

Tiny Spooks has moved you up the bubble ladder... Sending you some more hun! How is the bile movement going? Hope you keeping the hypno going ~ look into my eyes look into my eyes... one two three back into the room  

Spooks Thanks for the PM. You are like a spook as you are always around some corner peeping in   Can't get rid of you that easily. Whats this you telling newbies I put my pee in the fridge   Hows the 2WW going? Hey bubble queen... Thanks for all the lovely bubbles - thats if it was you?

Rachel Hope you have a lovely Christmas hun. Fingers crossed for your IUI in March. 3rd time lucky!    

TLZ Hows the studing going   Hows the 2WW going?    

Buntyboo Hello and welcome to FF. Sorry to be a bore but please see message to Lili Bee about testing early. Its just not worth getting a result and not knowing if the result is accurate or not. Fingers crossed for     

Lilo GFG  GFG  GFG  GFG  GFG  GFG       You and Annie seem to be a real pear this cycle    


Carrott     Hello hun - we missed you and we were worried about you too. You keep your chin up and hope to see you after Christmas relaxed and ready for the next cycle!  

Annie GFG  GFG  GFG  GFG  GFG  GFG       You and Lilo seem to be a real pear this cycle    

Princesskas You ok hun? Fingers crossed for 2WW    

Button How ya diddling?   Glad you liked my picture of the most important person in my life and the DH too   Chat soon hun    

Sorry if I missed anyone out but get typing as looking forward to hearing from you!
  

Me me me me me  
Work being busy...
DH in Scotland again...
Kez (fur baby): I found two new huge lumps on the bottom of the neck today  which were not there on Sunday when I gave her a shower. Its so sad that she can wag her tail and be so happy when her life is coming to an abrupt end. I might have to take her picture down sooner   
Me: Up and down and just not sure... ohhhhh please give me strengh to be patient and to stop getting irritated with everyone and everything around me... Just feel like being left along. When I feel like this everyone phones, sends texts and squash mates want a game and drink after... Friends want to come visit and other friends want me to join them at there party...    I should of remembered that I felt just like this last year this time - pulled from one person to the next and just not coping very well! Sorry for the rant and rave I am sure I will feel better tomorrow or even better if it were Friday and better still Sunday (test day) and then you remind yourself not to wish your life away... (Have you watched the film CLICK? Puts it into perspective)
         

To all the IUI chicks on 2WW.............


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Just a quick one, sorry no personals - bit stressed! My mentor sprung an observation on me on Friday so a bit panicked!   Whilst trying to remain calm  yeh, right!

Going to quickly update diary then hopefully will post more fully tomorrow. 
Kissy - you are fab at comprehensive updates.   Will check my bubbles in mo - thank you to anyone who has sent, i will send a few as well! Stomach - not too bad, thanks - had first take away tonight for a while so hoping I don't regret it later  

Just some AF type pains today - really worried as Thursday is CD23 and last time had spotting (last month, i.e. with no treatment) so nervous about that, more than I think I am I think - does that make sense?  
Tiny
x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
we all have not got long getting nervous 
       for everyone 
hi kisseybear ive had back ache since about day 5 and then it stops and then comes back then stops (if you get me )
had a bad pains this morning kind of like bad cramp on my left side


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well had another scan today (day 15) and still the follies aren't growing. They are now 12 and 12.5mm and my lining is 7.6mm. I have to go back on Friday and if no radical improvement they are going to put me on 225iu for the weekend. 

Starting to feel really   

How are you going Annie and Felix.

x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi there Lilo. We are really cycling exactly together! My one follicle is now 15 so not much ahead of yours. 

Have to test for surge tomorrow am & Friday am. If positive I have pregnyl injection immediately & treatment next day. Have another scan on Fri if no surge. 

I do hope its going to be Saturday as will be much more relaxed then.  

Wishing you lots of ^GFG^!

Hello to all the other IUI chicks. Hope you're doing ok?

Felix xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hellooooooooooo IUI chicks 

Zoie Not long to go! I wonder why you getting so much back pain... I wonder if your back has being sensitised from your fertility tx?  Keeping fingers and toes crossed!    

Tiny Whats done is done and hope you feel calmer real soon! Fingers crossed no spotting, however some chicks have spotting which have being BFP's... Keeping everything crossed for this cycle hun!   

Calm Spooks I hope you haven't done anything naughty with Spooks as I really miss her and she has being gone for a day or two and and and and and please bring her back  Thinking of you hun!   

Lilo GFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't loose faith yet hun - there is still time! I know how disappointing it can be! Routing for those follies to grow!   

Felix Keeping everything crossed all goes to plan hun!   

To all the IUI chicks on 2WW,  and injections...         
[fly]   [/fly]

Love
KB


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

IUI people!!

Hope you are all pootling along nicely ...

Me : I've been having AF pains, seriously feel like I could come on any moment ...  I'm always a regular 28 days though and wouldn't be due on til next week - double   

I'm singing a lot of Que Sera at the moment    


GFG   GFG  - For those growing follies !!

           - For anyone basting

   - For all 2WW girlies


 For everyone else


Have a great day everyone, love it when it's cold and sunny !!!


TLZ xx


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello fellow IUI girls! 
Third post on the site - am getting addicted to reading everyones threads. One week left on the 2WW. Have my works Christmas do on Saturday night and everyone at work is very shocked that I am driving - I am known for enjoying a drink!! They think it is because I have to be up early on the Sunday to visit relations! A couple of the girls from work know that I am having the treatment but they don't even know that I have started my first IUI this month and think I am going to the hospital to have scans to monitor my cycle! I think you become a good liar when you start fertility treatment. Well one week to go. My cycle is normally 32 ish days so AF is due officially 22nd but hospital told me to test 2 weeks after my scan that showed I had ovulated (day after basting). Seeing as I haven't seem to ovulate the last 3 years while testing on hundreds of bloody ov tests, it was great to know that I can actually ovulate so at least some good news has already come out of my first IUI.
I am still feeling bloated, my breasts are hard and I have a bit of lower back pain. Could this be because it is the first time I have ovulated or be the drugs??   Fingers crossed for us all. Lili x


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone 
Just wanted to say thank you all for your help little bit scared about tomorrow not sure why   
               for everyone


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all
Have updated my diary - I sound madder by the day! 
Good luck tomorrow twinbutterfly - I am sure you will be fine, then you will join the nightmare 2ww! Mine did it 36 hours after shot. 
Lili - we are at the same point aren't we? Good luck. I keep updating my diary with my mad ramblings and feelings - can't believe it is only a week since tx!
Hi Spooks - have PMd you - don't worry about  - if you need to you need to. Hang in there. 
Hi Kissy 
TLZ -  , keep singing
Lilo, Felix how are things?  Hope it all works out. 
Nonnie - hope you are OK?

Hi to everyone else, sorry for who I've missed - I tried - there are so many of us.

I have just posted a weird post on peer support - just couldn't think how to word. I just want to understand, IF things were going in positive way during 2ww, what would/could be happening and when, I like to try and focus on what could be happening, visualise it and stuff (I sound totally mad now?! ) but just don't really know what might be happening. I don't feel at all positive about my 2ww but.... 
Any knowledge anyone - I am sure I should know but I don't!
Have updated my diary with more ramblings - basically still feel no symptoms - had slight AF type cramps yesterday, today - this evening and slightly earlier some strange abdomen pains - nothing serious and think i had similar on one of last tx so probably nothing. Hoping to keep getting through days with limited Knicker watching (what no pic for this ) and nothing there when I do!! Lovely

[fly]      [/fly] to all
Tiny


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all

So many 2wwaiters coming to big day       
Hope you all holding up OK- sending lots of love and baby dust.

Good luck tomorrow Butterfly- your follies and lining sound perfect so fingers crossed for an extra special xmas present x

Lilo and Felix- we're all just overlapping all over the place! My day 15 scan today and follie has crept up to 15 (snap with Felix- do I win something?!)- I'm finding it really helpful to be going through this cycle with you two- thanks for all of your support. Sending lots of positive vibes to your follies for a big growth spurt in next few days (but also keeping a bit back for my lazy little blighters!)

Everyone else  

Spooks and KB- you really do put me to shame with your detailed posts! Although nt named everyone personally though, sending you all lots of  

Annie


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello there Annie. Isn't it weird we are identical sizes on the same day! Good luck for ^GFG^ to you and Lilo. 

I've just tested for my surge and its a positive. I think that means I take Pregnyl in the am and then tx is Friday, though I've got all confused. 

Does anyone know when you should time the Pregnyl injection when you get the surge? I think they said to test in the am tomorrow and Friday and do the injection if its positive. I think I best ring as soon as they open tomorrow to check but if anyone does know then it'll certainly help me sleep!!

Wishing everyone on their 2WW lots of  and !

Felix xx


----------



## JUNIOR (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all, i have been reading all of your stories with interest and thought it only right of me to share also.  DH and I have been trying for over 3 years and after going to the hospital on Monday - we were told that we would be trying iui end of Feb 08. Dont know what to expect, but after reading your stories - i do feel somewhat better and not quite so petrified. Keep up the good work


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Junior and Welcome!

Come and join us to chat on the IUI thread.

 with your treatment, hope you get your BFP !!!!

Love

TLZ xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Junior,
any questions just ask away - we may not know the answers but just posting them seems to make things a bit easier to deal with. 
Spooks


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Desperately planning for observation tomorrow, feeling OKish about it now. Need it to be reasonable at least - bribed/threatened kids today!! 
Annie, Lilo, Felix - I hope timing and follies are going to all work out.   Don't know the answer to your question either Felix I am afraid - hope you get an answer soon. 
Twinbutterfly 
Kissy - how are things?    Are you feeling any symptoms at all? 
Hi Lili  
TLZ, Nonnie, Zoie - Hi  
Hi to anyone else I have missed. 

Well, I am pleased to have got this far through today with no spotting - serious knicker watch though, only because last month with no tx spotting started today - usually a bit later so every day is a day where I feel a bit more positive - but I only feel if I get positive I will fall further! Read on one of the threads earlier about how you should have a really PMA   and one person said she honestly believe it changed things for her.  I wish I could dare to indulge that much PMA - I just feel the let down then would be even harder?  Then I think, well if I am negative (am a bit of glass half empty person) maybe I influence things in a bad way??  Talk about torturing yourself! Even if I thought there was a positive sign (and I really don't!) I doubt I would dare share it with anyone in case that jinxed it!   HELP!! I am thinking more that if I get to Wed I will test 14 days after  , to be honest I would be so happy at that point to have got that far 
I have had some AF type cramps today but I often do. 

      to all
Tiny x


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello everyone!
Hang in there Tiny not long for us all to go now!! Ia m going out tonight to a jewellery party at a friends house. Have offered to drive but am being picked up. I know that wine wil be on offer but I am going to say I have had a headache and just going to drink water! What a good lair I am becoming!! Nearly the end of day 8. So want Wednesday to come round quick and get the test over and done with. Have a busy weekend full of lots of visitors including my best friend coming to stay tomorrow with her baby. I haven't seen the baby yet as she lives quite far away so they are all coming up to stay for the night enroute to more relations up north. Have bought the baby the most gorgeous rocking horse from Mamas and Papas....just hope one day I can my one for my own baby!!
No more symptons for me. Still feel bloated and have some lower back ache but not sure if this is down to the fact that Iam not sure if I have ovulated ever before or the side effect of the drugs.
Fingers crossed for everyone to get a BFP!    Lili x


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies
All went well today with  , Thank you all for your good wishes they really help. Feel really bloated and belly abit painful. Here we go again another 2ww   

Hope everyone else is doing ok sending you all


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry for me post, but I've just read that you're not supposed to eat pineapple on 2ww as it destroys enzymes (or something) vital for implantation and that you should only drink pineapple juice!!!!
I'm very angry with myself as I've been stuffing my face with pineapple!!!! I do eat loads of pineapple anyway so hopefully my stomach is used to it and it's not that big a deal. But what a bummer. I'm not reading anything else now til testing day as I'm going nuts. 
I actually feel better now thank you

Twin Butterfly - glad it went well today 
Lilibee - you sound so lovely _ I can't even contemplate looking at babies at the moment let alone having one in my house and buying lovely things for one. 
Night all, spooks


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hellooooooooooooooo IUI chicks  

Junior My heart goes out to you cause I know how I felt when I was told we would need some help to conceive. Everything seems daunting and unfamiliar... but luckily for us we have of FF chicks otherwise I am not sure where I would be today! Welcome to the site and hope you too find a friend or two or three... during your fertility journey. 

Spooks   Whats the difference between pineapple and pineapple juice? Not long to go unless you have nothing planned - we need to keep you on your toes! Hope your DH keeps you under control as we need some PMA     

Tiny PMA      Think of your little beanie wrapping up warmly and getting really snuggly in your lining   

Twinbutterfly I am glad  went well today! All the very best for your 2WW!    

Lilibee Hope the jewellery party is fun (even without the alcohol) and that you don't spend too much money before Christmas   Both my Osteopath and Acupuncturist (sp) said that because of the treatment on the fertile area it can cause back ache (thats why so many girls get back ache with AF) as the nerves are connected to our back and is prone to be get sensitised in that area. Its really weird but when they both explained it to me it made so much sense. It could also be side-effects of drugs so don't rule that out. Hope its feels better soon.

Nonnie How are you feeling hunny? Are you still in bed or have you managed to get back to work? Thinking of you and sending you loads of warm homemade cuddles with some cyber soup to make you feel a little better!   

Annie Lilo Felix
Sorry its no longer personal but this trio is just aw some! GFG        

TLZ Hows the AF pains now? Have they calmed down a bit?      

Me me me me me  
Being a mad day! Nearly walked out of my job! Not sure if its PMT (as I don't I get it) but nothing went right for me! Came home to complain to DH and DH didn't answer his phone as he is away tonight again! 

Thanks for the rant and rave.... Mmmmmm calm again   Going to jump into bed with Kez as tomorrow is Friday and I finish early on Fridays! Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

Hope everyone has a good week-end and for all the chicks who are testing, including me me me me me I pray that we get that BFP! Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just wanted to give everyone some 
[fly]         [/fly]   
      
[fly]    [/fly]         
[fly]          [/fly]


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all
today is day 10 for me so not long till i can test
ive just popped on to say there is nothing to report my end have no symptoms at all (.)(.) have grown but not as sensitive 
twinbutterfly glad all went well       for your 2ww
hope all is ok tlz,spooks,tiny, lillibee, kisseybear everyone else      
welcome junior you will find this site really helpfull i also like to look on peer surport


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Back from the jewellery party and couldn't resist buying a necklace for to cheer me up and some earrings for my Mum for Christmas. Took a bottle of rose to the host (seem to have a lot of wine is stock these days!!) Just drank sparkling water but made up for it in the eating department and managed to stuff quite a few nibbles away! Couldn't wait to go home to log on to the FF site. Weird how addictive it has become........beats ******** anyday!!
At least it is nearly tomorrow and a day nearer testing. Part of me is so hoepful my first IUI is going to work. Surely if I have ovualted all the gg has to do is meet the sperm?? Why can't things be that simple. But the realistic me knows that the success rate is low. Anyway enough of me ranting on. I have got into a little routine with this site. I like to log in and have a look at this thread, the 2WW diaries (especially Tiny's) and the thread for test dates Nov/Dec in the morning, lunchtimeish, in the afternoon and then at home in the evening where I will try and add a thread or two. Luckily I am management at work so my websites aren't monitored. So far at work we have had to ban ********, myspace, ebay etc and the like and they are only available between 12 & 2. It would make me smile if they had to adapt the same procedure with this site. Anyway sweet dreams everyone. Heres hoping for a BFP fro Christmas!   Lili x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Chicks

Got back to work yesterday and feeling bit better, apart from the Af pains. I am now also on knicker watch. Due to test on tuesday but do not know if I will get that far with these pains. Ah well

I volunteered for on call duty on Christams Eve so that I can skip the Christening. Yes I know, I am a chicken.

Have Christmas party tonight and am driving. Getting slagged while for not drinking....I usually provide the entertainment. 
Love Christmas usually but have never felt so unchrstmassy in my life. Geting the tree tomorrow so hope that and party will get me in the spirit. This bug has really knocked me for six, hate feeling like this. 

 GFG for the ladies getting scanned

Good luck to all the ladies getting  

 for all my friends on the 2ww.

I will be back next week and will have pulled myself together

Nonnie


----------



## JUNIOR (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Guys thanks for all your encouragement, it is a bit daunting, and I'm just getting used to all the words and phrases. You guys have made me feel really welcome and at least I know now that I'm not the only one in the world that this happens to.  I'm off for the weekend as D/H has decided that we have had enough of this week and so we are going to Fort William for a naughty weekend away and also to let everything that has happened this week sink in.  So with that in mind I hope you all have a fabby weekend and I will no doubt speak to you all next week.


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi everyone! 
So pleased it is Friday and the weekend is here. Don't worry Junior it is my first week on the site and I still find all the abbreviations confusing at times! Date 9 for me on the 2WW. Wanted to ask a quick question my cycle has always been 32 ish days. Is this likely to change after IUI treatment?? Still have sore lower back and my breasts have become very hard but not if this is the side effect of the drugs. Just want the weekend to go quickly as then Wednesday and test day will be so much nearer. Think I will set my alarm really early to get the test over and done with quickly. Fingers crossed that we will al get a BFP soon    Lili x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello all, hope all the 2WWers are doing ok?
Well, I had  ok today though two nurses had to get involved and there was a lot of bending of catheters and perplexed looks. They managed it though and I got to lay down for 15 minutes afterwards which was good. 

How is everybody doing? Really good I hope and how are my fellow cyclees!

Wishing everyone a chilled evening and lots of  for BFPs real soon,

Felix xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi spooks  
(.)(.) are still big but im going to complain as its a bonus for me its the first time ive walked and felt them bounce 
i know the last time i had the pregnyll jab they got sore and abit bigger but i think this is the biggest i got 
ive had completely no pain odd belly ache but its after a couple of mins.
the 17th would have been the day   should show but if it dont i then have to wait till the 20th which seems like forever but also cant stay away long enough  
remember to try and relax my pain seemed to go whenever i layed down for awhile aand i had the same pains as you
was wondering if you can sleep on your tummy went to but it was uncomfortable hard to explain really 

hi to everyone else thinking of you  all and sending loads of


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi zoie, haven't tried sleeping on belly. I'm having pains if I sleep on my right side so have been sleeping on my back. You've been told to wait a long time before testing haven't you do you think you can hold out?
I'm off to bed now - very tired, glad it's the weekend, have pm'd you,
love spooks x


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I think Cyclogest can delay AF. Both times I have taken it, I haven't come on until three or four days after the last magic bullet.

Not long now for soooo many of you 2 week waiters. Sending you all lots of    .

Felix - So glad you have finally managed to get   magicked. Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Annie - My other little   this month, what happened at your scan yesterday? Have you also now been  .

I had my day 17 (can you believe it) scan yesterday. My biggest follie is still only 14mm. I am so fed up with this now. It has never, ever taken this long. I swear it is because my body seems to prefer the gonal f to this menopur. Anyway, have to go back for one last scan on Monday (day 20) to see if that follie has made it to 15.5 or 16mm. If so, I am going to do my trigger on Tues and be   myself on Wednesday. Am really hoping for the best as I can't face it being cancelled.

x


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Special post for my   buddies.

Felix- the symmetry (sp?) continues- follie had growth spurt and got to 19 so   yesterday for me too. To be absolutely sure, am also going to take shot tonight and have second   on Monday.

Lilo   I'm so sorry your follies are not playing ball- have been sending you lots of positive vibes. Just a couple more mm to go this weekend and you get the go ahead- they are obviously heading in the right direction, just really slowly. Give yourself lots of TLC this weekend, I'll be thinking of you and your follies- come on follies...

annie xx

PS- Hi everyone


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Girlies !

Hope you are all ok and staying sane   

Is anyone else having the urge to test ?? I am driving myself mad !!! Every morning for about the last 3 or 4 days I've led in bed debating with myself wether to test or not .... so far I have been good and resisted but its sooo hard .....  

I only want to know if its a positive, if it's a negative I don't want to know but there's no way of knowing and I'm driving myself (and DH - bless him!!) loopy !!   

aaaaaaggggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!  I hate the 2WW 

Help .....

TLZ xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Just a quickly form me as still recovering from last nights work Christmas Party.  Had a drink for you all!!

Just wanted to say Good Luck to all of you.  I know that test day is coming up for so many people, I can definitely feel some BFP's!!

Spooks - I have taken Cyclogest and it does delay AF.  I normally have quite a short Luteal phase.  It kept AF away the first time but the second I had a bit of spotting but carried on using them and it stopped.  As Lilo said my AF didn't come until a few days after using the last one.

TLZ - Please don't test early.  Kissy Bear said it on here a little while back, whatever the result of the test you will still question whether or not it is accurate so it just isn't;t worth it.  I know it is hard but hang on in there!

Also wanted to let you guys know that when I last went to see my consultant he said to take an aspirin a day next time we do IUI.  Not sure if anyone else has also been told this.  I have already started taking one a day as AF for the last few months has been horrible, with loads of clots (sorry YMI) so hoping that it might hep with this too.

Have a good weekend everyone and I am thinking of all of you imminent testers!!       

Button xxx


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is bearing up OK and thanks for all the kind msg's.  I had my basting on Wednesday, wasnt expecting it to be as painful as it was, but it will all be worth it for a BFP.

Originally I was told to test 14 days after - that would have taken my to Xmas day, however on basting the nurse told me to wait 17 days before I test.

17 days seems an awful long time . . . .


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Starting to have quite bad AF pains now, can feel myself panicking ......   

I just want a BFP .......


TLZ    


(why on earth did I think having IUI this close to christmas was a good idea ??)


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

TLZ, stay positive hun. BFPs can also cause period pain cramping. 

Know what you mean about Christmas timing though!

Felix xx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hiya Everyone,

Me again, hope u dont mind be gatecrashing! Just want to wish everyone who is testing in next few days/up to Xmas all the very best. Hoping you all get the BFP's you deserve.  

p.s Please dont worry about AF pains. I had them right up to day 12 from   and even had spotting and i thought i was all over, but please stay  . It will be your turn. 

Best wishes


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi everyone!
Thought I would log in and say taht I have done the most stupid thing ever and done a test. It all started this morning after my friend had left with her new baby. I was searching in my bedside cabinet for another packet of folic acid when I can across a pack of ten pregnancy tests I bought on ebay ages ago. They are still in date so I thought what the heck why not do one everyday up until Wed when I am officially meant to test. I honestly thought that it would put my mind at rest and getting a BFN would at least mean all the drugs are out of my system. So this is what I have done DH is furious with me. Test was BFN as I thought. I know I have been silly but has anyone else got the same thought process as me or am I comepletly bonkers!!!
It is my works Xmas do tonight and I am driving for the first time since I have been there in 9 years. Acting as a taxi service but will probably leave fairly soon after the meal. I can't cope with watch everyone else drink with all this stuff going around in my mind. Would much rather stay in and sulk and watch Strictly and X Factor......anyway just wanted to sign in and let you knwo how naughty I have been. This is only my first IUI treatment and the 2WW suspence is starting to get to me. not sure how I will cope with this if I have to do it every month. Getting a few symptoms still lower back pain and can you believe I was sick this morning, I know it is probably the drugs or stress of it all geting to me. At least only 4 more sleeps until official test. DH has just come back from walking the dog so better go and say hello as don't want to be in the dog house for too long after him catching me testing this morning!! Lili x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Lili Bee,

By testing 4 days early means that what ever the result - it could be wrong!

There has being plenty of ladies here who have received a BFP after getting early negatives (sorry for repeating myself). Its not over until the witch comes hun - so keeping everything crossed for you!

Please do not be influenced by tonights party and don't make altenative plans about driving home. Come home safely and keep yourself warm as you have as good a chance as anybody here that you could still get a BFP! Never say never hun!    

Keeping everything crossed for you so keep your chin up and sending you lots of love, cuddles and kisses!

           

KB


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi KB,

Thanks for your advice. DH has now calmed down and I have just made him a pizza for his tea as a treat. Just thought I would quickly log back in as I need to start getting ready to go out tonight. I know I was stupid to test and hopefully as you say I will keep my fingers crossed that the BNP turns into the eagerly awaited BFP. Forogot to say we went to see some friends today (all our friends think we are starting IUI in the new year so this is our secret first try!) They have been trying for a baby for over a year now without any success. It was really nice to give advice to someone and know what they are going through. I have advised her to go and see her doc in the new year which she is going to do.  Off to get in the shower as need to start preparing for my alcohol free works christmas do. We are off to a thai restaurant that does karaoke. Might get up and sing "I Will Surivive".....
Just don't like this waiting around lark. Will log in again tomorrow or even later tonight if I am not back too late.
Fingers crossed for us all     Lilix
p.s. just wanted to apologise for all my tying errors, I get a bit carried away and don't check what I have typed!!


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Lilibee,

I do hope you have a good time! Its never easy... I take my hat off to you for going. I just wimper out of it!

I wish life could be simplier sometimes... The waiting is the toughest but I sure hope it will be worth it for all of us in the end!

Sending you loads positive vibes for the remaining 2WW...
             

KB


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Just a quick one and a me post as now off to bed and Mum & Dad are visiting - I think it's all over for us this time - have put little more detail in my diary but basically had light, small amount of red blood earlier when wiped (TMI, sorry), really think it has failed again. Not   yet but sure tomorrow will bring AF and will probably be horrible day, feeling really s** now. 
Will catch up more after weekend. 
Tiny
 to everyone still on 2ww.


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

:'
             
All over for Lili Bee on first cycle of IUI as AF is here.
Last night I was getting ready to go on my works Xmas do and like Tiny wiped myself and there was a little bit of blood. Obviously I burst immedeiately into tears and was hysterical but had to leave 30 mins later to pick up some work colleagues on the way to the do. I just couldn't stop crying and was even trying to get DH to drive them and say I had a migrane. Don't know what quite came over me but suddenly I couldn't cry anymore. I looked in the mirror and my outfit was nice but I looked so rough and puffy faced from all the crying. I decided being the too nice a girl that I am that I would drive them all to the restaurant and say I have been poorly all afternnoon but didn't want to let them down about a lift - we all live out in the sticks and getting a taxi especially at late notice is a nightmare. I thought I would stay for a drink to say hello to everyone at the restaurant and then drive back to DH and a box of tissues! 

We live in a small village so I drove to pick up the others and then drove into Birmingham. Took nearly 40 mins with all the pick ups. As I still looked rough I got away with my excuse that I had been sick and was feeling ill. As soon as we arrived I literally downed a sparkling water at the bar and then said my goodbyes. The worst thing was that I had organised it all. But it was the first Christmas do I had ever missed in 9 years. So I left on my own and had a good cry, mascara down my face and half an hour of blubbing later I returned to DH. He has been brilliant. He too had probably got his hopes up that this might work for us. We are both young and healthy, I didn't ovulate but the IUI had done that for me. We had got to the stage of basting so surely that was a good sign. Plus wouldn't it be fate that we could tell both sets of parents the good news Christmas day and give them the best Christmas pressie ever. But alas no. I wiped myself again (sorry to be crude but just want to get everything across) and there was no blood. Then I hoped it was spotting but with al the symptoms I had it definately had to be the wicked witch on her way. Was going to log on last night and tell you all but instead thought it was quality time for the 3 of us (chocolate lab included) we all snuggled on the sofa. DH made me hot buttered toast and we watched Stictly and X Factor.

Hardly slept last night. Kept waking up and going to the loo to check and yes there was more blood so definately AF. DH has just bought me bacon sandwich. Not really hungry but thought I better eat it but really didn't feel like it. Still can't really believe my first cycle of IUI is over. My cycle is normaly 32 days. Would the drugs bring my AF that far forward. My test date was Wednesday but today is only day 26 of my cycle. Would I still need to officially test on Wed anyway? Need to ring the clinic today and let them know. I will not be able to start my second cycle until January now. 

I really hope everyone else gets the BFP they are waiting for    
Fingers crossed fate will bring me a BFP in 2008......please let this me the year for us.
Lots of love and hugs to you all. Lili x


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

It's all over for me girls .....       

Didn't even make it to test day, got full on AF this morning after really bad cramps all day yesterday ...

Lili Bee - We seem to be exactly the same, I am normally a 28 day cycle and AF is 3 days early too

Tiny - Thinking of you and empathising with your pain  

I just don't know what went wrong, I was so positive and it all seemed to go well ...   We'll probably do another IUI in January but at the moment all I can feel is so, so sad that I'm not pregnant - again    

When will it be my turn ??

Thinking of you all today  

TLZ xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear all the bad news, and I've got more I'm afraid,
I did a test this morning and its a BFN. I will do one again on Tuesday as requested by clinic but I'm not expecting it to change.
Just feel numb at the moment and haven't even cried. 

Kissy Bear thinking of you and hope you can give us some good news today  

Love and hugs to everyone else,
Spooks


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh hunny bunnies............. I just can't stop crying              
Sorry I have no inspiration left to make anybody feel better             

Well I'm the fifth to say it hasn't worked for me.             
I got my BFN this morning and just can't help feel sorry for myself.             

Does life carry on without children?             

There is a BFP out there somewhere... so for the remaining chicks, keep your chin up and fingers crossed for YOU!
  

Me me me me me  
2008 here we come........... 7th year might be lucky for us!


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh Kissy Bear, I'm so so sorry for you.


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Dear Tiny, Spooks, KB, TLZ and Lili Bee,

So sorry to hear bad news from you all. This is such a hideous thing to have to go through. Feel really   for you. 

Try to stay strong (I know its hard at the moment). Sending you lots of              

x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Tiny, Spooks, Kissy Bear, TLZ and Lili Bee, I am so sorry to hear your news.     

Give yourselves and your DHs lots of TLC. You deserve it. This is a time to care for yourselves.  
I'm thinking of you. There is a BFP waiting for each of you. I'm just so sorry it wasn't to be this month. 

Felix xx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm really sorry guys- wish there was something I coul dsay to make it better.

Lots and lots of love

Annie


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Bloody Hell Ladies, I'm so sorry to hear everyone's news.  I can't believe it.  Nothing else I can say really.

Good Luck to everyone who is still waiting to test, would really love to see a BFP on here soon.

Thinking of you all.    

Button xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi guys 
i cant believe how cruel life can be  
wishing you all loads of comfort and      for the future 
thinking of you all


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi  
I cannot believe reading this and how much it has changed within 24 hours.  This IF is so so so unfair - so many BFNs at once - just doesn't seem right. There must be a BFP somewhere.  
We haven't discussed it at length but I think we are now resigned to a negative outcome even though no more blood as yet - only matter of time I am sure. Did test this morning and it was negative -official test day not till next Sunday but that always seemed too late to me, day 28, usual AF day is Wed. 
I'm a bit like Spooks - just feel numb, don't know which way to go now - will have to speak to clinic and get their advice but losing faith in IUI - hoped this time with new donor, new protocol and new clinic that things  might work.  Now just wondering if I have some problems as well. 
Kissy, Spooks, TLZ, Lili       for us all, I so thought one of us would have some good news I really did, surely stats mean we should have. 

Thanks Button, Annie, Felix, Kas,  Zoie, Lilo & everyone for your kind words. 

I was going to tell Mum & Dad we didn't think things had worked and speak to them about my sisters before they left but they left in a hurry as Dad's back went and he was in huge pain so Mum is driving with him leaning against frozen blueberries can you believe? So not even the nice Sunday lunch end to the weekend we had planned!


 To those of you still waiting, praying there is some good news otherwise I will struggle to keep any faith in this. 
Tiny
x


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies
So sorry to hear all your bad news. I know how you all feel as this is my 4th IUI and you do lose faith but it soon come back again when you feel alittle better. It does work loads of lovely story's on here so please  never give up. Sending you all loads of love and let your self cry you will feel better soon.


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

The crying has started and I can't stop it


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Kissy Bear sends very special Hugs to:

 (((((((((((((((((Spooks)))))))))))))))))  ​
 (((((((((((((((((TLZ)))))))))))))))))  ​
 (((((((((((((((((Lili Bee))))))))))))))))) ​
 (((((((((((((((((Tiny))))))))))))))))) ​


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

And I'm sure I speak for everyone when we send some to you


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Spooks - BIG   for you ..

No words really cover what I feel at the moment but I just wanted to say thankyou for all your kind words and support - it really means a lot to me ... there's not many people who know what this battle for a baby is truly like ....

I am going to have a nice hot bath and a glass of wine after Strictly tonight .... might even shave my legs!! That'll be a treat for DH !!!!   

Still want to see some BFP's on here so keeping everything crossed for the rest of you guys  .... no pressure or anything !!!  

BIG love to you all

TLZ xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Spooks, I think GBH would be perfectly justifiable as an RSVP for the Vasectomy Party! How incredibly insensitive can you get. 

Take care of yourselves and  that it could still turn to a BFP!

Wishing KB, TLZ, Tiny lots of  too. 

&  to all my fellow 2WW -ers. 
Felix xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Spooks 
[fly]    [/fly] how could anybody invite you to a party with that name I would have seriously seriously lost the plot at that stage I really would.   from true "cyber" friends.
I still haven't had more blood but it is only a matter of time, each time I go to the loo, with the cramps I have I am sure it will be there. This has happened before though. I am not even searching for positives as I will only beat myself up and need to try and come to terms with it I think. I know when the full witch arrives I will still be distraught. I hope yours does change Spooks - you never know.

 to 2ww still waiting.

    Spooks, TLZ, Kissy, Lili - I don't know how I would get through without knowing others can relate to this nightmare. 
I still feel a bit numb really, feel like I am losing the ability to keep being upset. 
Tiny
x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

*Spooks, Tiny, Kissybear, Lillibee and TLZ*. I am heartbroken for you. Know nothing I can say will help but Im thinking of you all.

I was good and didnt tested over weekend. Was tempted this am but decided to wait until tomororw when im due. Have had cramps since Thursday and was sure it was over every day but nothing on knicker watch yet, So dont know what is going on.

Sending you guys loads of love,  and kisses

Nonnie
xxx


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh girls - I'm so so sorry.  

Spooks, Tiny, Kissybear, Lillibee and TLZ - I had everything crossed for you all and have been lurking every day.  So upset when I read your news last night.  I hope that you are all okay - you know there are loads and loads of good news stories on here about IUI working after repeated goes - there are BFPs just waiting for each of you.

Sending you masses of    and every bit of positive vibe I can manage.  Thinking about you all.

MC
xxx


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Thankyou Nonnie, Margocat and Kas and a special thanks to Diamonds - it's good to have some inspiration at the moment ....

Kas - Keeping everything crossed for you that it's NOT the dreaded  

It has all hit me harder today ... feel really low   

It has been a comfort to me to know that I am not alone at the moment in these feelings .. not that I would wish this on anyone .. if you know what I mean .....

I will say a prayer that we all get our dreams in 2008 - you are all such fantastic ladies and if anyone deserves it you do  

Thanks
TLZ


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

TLZ  

When my iui failed last month, I tried really hard to stay positive and upbeat- I didn't want to cry coz I was scared I wouldn't stop. I realise now that was a hugely bad idea- locking the grief away didn't mean it wasn't there and it ended up coming out in other ways (poor DP)

If things don't work out this month, I'm going to just let myself just feel utterly sorry for myself and sob for a couple of days. We deserve to feel sad, this IS sad and we need to acknowledge the heatbreak and allow ourselves to grieve so that we can move on with the next step we need to take to get our dream.

I know everyone is different and needs to deal with things in their own way- just allow yourself to do what ever you need to do to come back stronger next time. I believe that we will all get our dreams- it is just a matter of time.

Lots of love

Annie


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello,

Well I ummed and aaahed about posting this after all the bad news on here this weekend but I guessed you girls would want me to keep typing. Still sending lots of          your way. 

I went for my final scan today (day 20). I have been injecting menopur for over two weeks and my follies have been growing soooo slowly. They managed about half a mmm every two days. Anyway, when I went today I was ready for them to cancel it but lo and behold they have had a growth spurt. One has grown by a massive 5mm. Is so weird all this stuff. Anyway I now have four follies already and a good lining of 9.6mm. 

The only problem I have is that four follies is a little too many so I had to have a blood test today which will apparently give an indication of how many follies contain a mature egg. If it is three or below we will go ahead with   on Weds. Just waiting for the hospital to call now.

Fingers crossed for you Nonnie and all you other 2 week waiters. xxx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Well done Lilo's follies! xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Lilo thats brilliant news hun! 

         

Keeping everything crossed your bloods come back with 3 or less....        

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Bloods are back indicating 2.5 eggs which may hopefully grow to 3 by Weds. So definitely off for   then. 

x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Lilo, great to hear your news. Fingers crossed re egg numbers!

 

Felix xx


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Lilo I too hope you get less than 3 and can go ahead! 

Well I called the clinic ths morning and told them that I had my period and the sister was lovely got my notes and said that for my next cycle they will increase the pregnyl. DH says that I should be pleased as we saw from one of the scans that I had ovulated which has never happened before for me - and I should know as I have been peeing on ovulation strips for almost 3 years!! Need to wait now until my period in January to start our second go at IUI. Just need to wait now for the bill for our first cycle to come through. Have had the bill for all the drugs already and that was just over £60. At least the hospital takes visa!!!!!

Have been reading some positive stories on the site as really want to focus on the positives of the IUI. It is just not fair that we have had so many BFN's over the last few days on this thread. It must be one of our turns soon! Have planned a big night out for Friday. Need to let my hair down and have a few vino's. I really hoped this christmas would be my first as a tea totaler, but that is not meant to be. We haven't told anyone that we have done our first cycle of IUI so it really is a secret beteen you all and my DH of course! 

Anyway just thought I would log in and say hi to you all. Lots of hugs    to everyone!
Good luck to the girls who are still on the 2WW Fingers crossed there will be some good news on the thread soon!  
Love Lili x


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello all,

TLZ - how are you feeling today?  

Nonnie- well done for holding out on testing, did you do one today? How is everything wth you  

Annie - very sound advice indeed - I'm just delaying my grief until the weekend cos I can't deal with that and work and I can't get out work this week. There's no easy time for this but it's just a shame it's so close to Christmas. 

Kas - you're bit of pink isn't necessarily a bad thing I don't think - keep up the    and hugs to you 

Lilo -of course you should post - we don't want to hijack this site with our    we all want to know what's going on with everyone else. Sending you   and   , hope all goes well on Wednesday 

Lilibee- I'm surprised you're not in financial ruin using pee sticks for 3 years!!! as you say the news that you've ovulated is great and I for one need to find the positives in mine and DH's situation. 

Felix I read something, somewehere about you not testing so vigourously this time!!!! But I also seem to remember you have a stash of test kits at home. Is this true or false  Hope you're okay and doing well on your 2ww 

 to Tiny and Kissy Bear.

Hello and how you all doing - margocat, plibot, twin butterfly, button, junior, carrot, scousemouse?

Zoie - you've gone very quiet - hope you're okay and all the best for testing   

 to everyone out there, those who post, those who read, those who've gone quiet, those who flit in and out, and those I've missed out. 
take care, spooks.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi everyone  
just to let you know im well didnt realise i had abit quiet (spooks)
nothing much has happened just sleeping alot so not been on here regular.
cant believe all the bfn there are i saw everyones post to say they had a bfn 
so i just stayed away so i dont dwell on it.
ive got two more days before i can test will probably post tomorrow and see whats happening with everyone else
good luck with  and your 2ww


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

I think Im pregnant.

i did the test this morning and while it was working I went away to our wee crib and prayed. When I came back there werre two line. Its not as dark as the control one but very definately there.

hubby was out for a walk and when he cam back I mumbled something about the kit being broken and tried to edge out past him  cos I am so afraid its a mistake.

But he looked so sad, like a wee boy and started to cry. He told me he had been wakened since five and that he loved me no matter what. So I broke down and told him and we have been crying since. Dont know how I got to work safetly !!!

I have waited over threee and half years for this and now cant really believe it might be true. Im terrified incase its a mistake or the chemical pregnmancy so waiting to chemist opens and will buy a stash of tests. Does a chemical pregnancy give you physical symptoms?? I am completely knackered, enotional and have been having heartburn which usually only happens with wine or garlic. Still have cramps but nothing on knickers.

Dont know what to say or do. Still thinking of my buddies who are hurting and am crying for you all too. I never thought the IUI would be so hard and wouldnt have got through them without you lot. God bless you all xxx

Going to go. Will let you know how i get on tomorrow.

Nonnie


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Congratulations Nonnie.  reiki^ for subsequent tests. Try to relax and stay positive (hard I know!!). 

Felix xx


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

OOOh Nonnie. A Christmas  . Really keeping my fingers crossed that it remains so. Keep us all posted.

xxx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Nonnie- that's amazing news. Congratulations. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that everything continues smoothly x

Annie


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

yeah  
someone at last 
nonnie thinking and praying for you get them other tests and remember to let us know
its really cheered me up to read what you put ive been abit down seeing everyone with a bfn
but now you have gave me hope


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Nonnie was great news! Please let us all knoe when you are sure.  
Really want some good news on our thread so that we can all have some hope with IUI. 

Spooks you made me laugh about me spending all my money on ovulation test kits. I just used to buy loads of ebay and they worked out really cheap!! Have passed all the ones I had left to my friend who has been trying as they have never worked for me. That is why I was pleased with my IUI first cycle at least showing that I had ovulated!!

Feel a lot more positive with the news from Nonnie. Fingers crossed for everyone else. Had a beer last night and it tasted good. so looking forward to a few more on Friday night.

Thinking of you all. Lili x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Congratulations Nonnie

       

Two lines... is two lines... is two lines....

      
     
     
     ​
Wishing you all the very best sending you loads of         

Love
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear of the BFN's on here, I really dont know what to say, but my thoughts are with you all.  

And Nonnie, im keeping my fingers crossed for you that the BFP is staying, you must be so excited !

Im now one week into my 2ww, unfortunatley for me Ive been stuck by a nasty cold which I have to say has taken my mind off the wait, but does anyone know if it alters my chance of this tx working ?

xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Way to go Nonnie                  
Hope everything is okay. 
Allow yourself to enjoy this moment  
Hope all is well and congratulations. 

Zoie - I've got my hopes up for you too            

And for everyone else on 2ww.        

Bunty boo - there's a question on peer support about having cold during 2ww - I don't know what page or the answer but I'll have a look to see where it was and direct you to it. 
     - I'm sure you'll be fine. 

I did my official test this am - same result unfortunately but I wasn't surprised. Nurse did ask if I was usually regular (as af still not here) and when I said yes she said 'OOOhh' - I was looking for a glimmer of hope from her but I can't fool myself. I still have weird stomach pains around belly button area but I'm stoping the cyclogest now so it was probably that. Just want af to come to confirm the test result then i can plan next tx. Feeling ok about it all today and have decided to try clomid in January. 
For all those about to test -         hoping we have more BFP's by Christmas.

For those of us with BFN's - it's possible that we could have a baby gurgling in our arms by next Christmas. I know it's easier for me to be positive as it was only my 2nd attempt but love and cuddles to you all. Hope everyone is doing ok,
love spooks


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Nonnie -      way to go! Congratulations!!

Just came on here to see how you all are getting on. Big up to Spooks, Lilo, Kizzybear, Margocat, Zoie and all you other old cycle budz of mine. Good luck girls and good luck to all others going through this at the moment. Hope we all get a Merry Christmas.

As for me I start IVF on New Years Eve on a short protocol so EC on 22/1/08! I am absolutely ****ting myself!!!

 all round
Ba
x


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey guys - I've been so sorry to read the BFNs, but Nonnie -     !! Excellent news!  How have you got on with the re-testing??

IUI does work guys - and I know your BFPs are just around the corner. 

Well it's first scan tomorrow (7 weeks and one day) and to say that I am beside myself terrified and paralysed with anxiety would be a huge understatement.  There's been loads of bad news on the "waiting for first scan thread" and I'm petrified I'm going to be another one.  Anyway - will let you know.

MC
xx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Nonnie,            Many congratulations to you.


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Plibot, wishing you lots of luck for the scan tomorrow. I'm sure it'll be lovely news and a special occasion meeting little bean for the first time. 

Felix xx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Felix, its Margocat thats having her first scan tomorrow, not me. I had mine a few weeks back. Thanks anyway. I have my second scan next week hopefully though so cant wait for that. Take care and wishing you all the best


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

At Last, Congratulations Nonnie.  Hopefully that is our spell of BFN's over with!

Margocat, Good Luck with your scan tomorrow.  I'm sure that everything will be fine but I understand your anxiety completely

Davis, Good to see you.  Good Luck with your IVF, I will keep an eye on how are getting on.

Hi to everyone else.  So, so tired just can't do any more personals.  This Christmas drinking lark is exhausting.  Roll on 2008 when I can embark on guru Zita's detox plan before starting IUI again.

Good Luck to all you 2 ww ers.

Button xxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Me  Thanks Plibot. Good luck for yrs next week and yours tomorrow Margo Cat! 

Felix xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Margocat wishing you all the very best for your first scan!    

PLIBOT All the best for your second scan!    

Davis got everything crossed for your IVF.     

Scousemouse       Lots of kisses sent your way

Lili bee, Spooks, TLZ and Tiny     Loads of hugs sent to YOU!

Felix, Lilo and Annie Thanks for all your support whilst trying to keep positive during your own tx and 2WW    

Zoie Fingers crossed for testing date    

Nonnie     

Buttons Thanks for all the wonderful support


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Good luck Lilo with   
Welcome to the 2WW!

Felix xx


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks Felix. Yes off to get  today. 

Margo Cat - Fingers crossed for your 1st scan. Sure everything will be ok.

Plibot - Hope your second scan is ok too.

Zoie - Are you testing tomorrow? Thinking of you and sending lots of    

Spooks - Sorry to hear your result was the same on official test day. Still at least you can now put that last niggling doubt out of your mind and concentrate on the next round.

Nonnie - Any news from your re-test?

Sending everyone else lots of   and  

Lilo. xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Well Chicks

I bought a double pack and did one last night and one this morning and the lines are still there     . Think I'll buy a few more just for the pleasure of seeing the lines appear!!! If this goes well the big event would be taking place around our seven year wedding anneversary--it must be a sign)

Phoned the clinic this morning. Obviously its very early days but they have told me to take it easy over next few weeks and I have a scan the second week of Jan.

Still looking for advice though!!! Now how do I get out of the nights out over the holidays with friends who know Im testing over Christmas. Dont want to lie to them ( or jinx myself) but dont want anyone to know yet as it is so early( apart from you guys, who I was going to tell before hubby)!!!!!!
In particular I have my bestest friends sisters wedding on Sat. Was planning to call sick that morning but i went out last night with the card and she and her parents kept thanking me for going to wedding. Felt really guilty. Any ideas??

Now that Im almost back to myself I will also look out some naughty jokes for ye to keep ye laughing.

Thanks for the support and love you all loads. I really never thought this would work for me so keep a little faith and I will be praying for ye and sending you lots of         and    

Nonnie


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations Nonnie!!!!!!!!!!!!     

I did about 10 HPT's until my DH banned me from doing anymore!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi everyone 
well im due to test tomorrow ive been really good(plus hubby wants to be here so cant do one anyway)
i had bad period pains on the day i was due my cycle and then they just went 
(.)(.) have grown but not sensitive anymore so now i have no sort of symptoms i thought i would have had something 
all i get is an odd twing like feeling and back ache 
just hoping that its not the cycogest stopping my cycle 

congrats to lilo 
spooks  
lillibee 
tiny 
tlz 
nonnie    enjoy every minute
anyone ive missed hope all is well


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Lilo Sending you some sticky vibes for        

Zoie Keeping everything crossed for your test tomorrow!       

Me me me me m          
Well its being a strange year, even worse a terrible week... up until today: I phoned the clinic yesterday to advise them of my BFN &  paying a visit too. When I got home last night there was a message from the nurse to say please call her... So I thought the message got to her after she left the messge. I then got a call from DH to say that they have being tryng to phone me this morning but our work phones have being down! So I called back and..... They have had a few NHS IVF cancellations and if we were available for a Feb consultation and IVF before year end in March! Only last week they we saying that not sure if I could get IVF in Dec 08. We were going to pay for it ourselves but last night we decided we will wait for May as we can't really afford it. I am so excited but so nervous at the same time. I want to cry and say thank you but then realise that this is not the be all and end all of everything... but I just know that they will be able to find out whats really wrong as everything I have is only stage 1 and shouldn't give any reason not to get a BFP - so why isn't it working for us! They have offered 1 more IUI in-between as there is no turning back after IVF. Sorry for the meeeeeeeee post but just wanted to tell someone! I feel like if this doesn't work I can then more physically and mentally (with/ without) a baby in my arms! Thanks for listening.

Sending loads of  for all the IUI chicks and pray that one day we have all our dreams come true!


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Ladies - I just wanted to let you know that all went well with my scan (despite my complete paranoia and nearly passing out with anxiety in the waiting room!).  We saw a perfect little bean measuring 10mm and with a strong heatbeat.  Am so relieved and we know just how lucky we are.

Nonnie - so excited for you!  Keep doing the tests, I did about 20 in the end!

Kissy Bear - excellent news about IVF - great thing to focus on now through Christmas isn't it?

Zoie - good luck for tomorrow.

Everyone else - sending lots of love
MC
xx


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi All

Been mad busy trying to get work in for Uni so sorry not been on the board ..

Sorry but this is going to be (nearly) all about ME !

Feeling really miserable for myself at the moment, down in the dumps and feeling like nothing will ever work for us ... boohoo  

Glad that there has been IUI success though as this does give me some hope that my next one COULD work ! 2008 does sound like a nice year to have a baby so maybe it will be the one ...

Good luck Zoie - looking good for you ..  

That's all folks ...

TLZ x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

A big cuddle for (((((((((TLZ)))))))))

Wish I could dash over the broadband and give you a big real cuddle to make you feel better! I wish I could make things so much easier for you and take away all the pain... If only....

Trying to concentrate at this time and to be doing UNI work too must be so hard...

I sure hope 2008 is the year for you hun! We are all routing for you!!!!


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Margo Cat, great news about the scan.  Must have been lovely seeing that little heartbeat.  

Nonnie, you go girl with those HPTs - why not just enjoy!!

KB, good to hear re the IVF.  Fingers crossed for the next step  

TLZ, so sorry that you are feeling mis.   that 2008 is your year.  

Zoie, I've got everything crossed for you tomorrow.    

No news my end really, Day 5 of the wait already thank goodness, but I'm heading north tomorrow for the hols and I know it'll be difficult not to keep thinking about it.  I so want this to work!

Wishing everyone lots of  and 

love Felix xx


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies - sorry Ive not been around for a couple of weeks but I just needed time out as the last BFN really took the wind out of my sails and I have been really down   

I popped on her on Monday I think it was and oh what a bummer I had to log off straight away again - so really sorry for not sending everyone who got a BFN my bestest wishes but it was sooo sad to read all the negative news I had been praying and hoping fopr you all since my last BFN. This infertility business can be so cruel sometimes and we do put ourselves throught it dont we.

I was really chuffed tonight to see Nonies news      you go girl as you have so many ladies sending you    I am sure you will be fine.

Zoie I am also thinking of you for tomorrow you are going to be our lucky umber two I am sure.  

I hope all you ladies who had a BFN really have a relaxed and happy christmas with the positive thoughts of what 2008 may bring for you all - lets face it another year this time next year we should all either have BFP or bouncing babies - but i am sure most of us will be on that rollercoaster again before we get there.

As I have said before I am really and truley grateful to you all for all the lovely support and wishes you have given to me and I think without you all I would be very very miserable - so thank you x

I have been to vist my consultant today to discuss a medicated cycle of DIUI in Feb 08. Following the consultation we have decided we are not going to have meds after all we are going to have one more try natural. The consultant scared us a bit with the likelyhood of twins and was not 100% happy giving me meds as there is nothing wrong with my ovulation etc.

Thanks for listening and I hope you all have a greatr festive season and I hope to see you all feeling bright eyed and bushy tailed and ready for action in 2008 -

Zoie I will check in on you tomorrow hun     

Night night my FF

Love Carrott xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

- just written big long post with loads of personals and managed to delete it by accident- how annoying is that!!

Quick recap coz is late and must sleep

Carrott- sorry has been so hard   Next cycle to focus on soon   

MC/ Nonnie- What an amazing xmas present this year!! So pleased for you- enjoy every minute

TLZ-   So sorry you feel so glum. Focus on 2008, it could be the year for us   

KB- IVF in 08!! Scary but brilliant news- this could be what your baby needs to get here to you  

Zoie-     Have so much crossed for you i'm in a tangle- let us know when you can

Lilo- Hope all went well today  

Felix- I'm right behind you buddy- day 2 for me and it's going to be one weird xmas!!

all others- sorry not to get personal!! I was doing so well before lost my post- it was going to be my most thorough post ever!! HOpe you all well- lots of    and  

C u soon

Annie x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

kathleenannie said:


> TLZ-  So sorry you feel so glum. Focus on 2008, it could be the year for us


Right ladies - let's have some PMA on this board, shall we! 

2008 WILL be the year for you!!​
                                                                                   ​
Love and hugs to each and everyone of you!

Amanda
xxxxxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi everyone 
well i did the test and it was a bfn 
having to ring the clinic a.s.a.p as im 4 days late and never have been late ever 
dont really know whats going on (.)(.) are nice and big but not sensitive at all
i had bad period pains on the 17th when i would have been due ,and then they went 
all i have now is a few twingy pains in my left hip 
something has happened just dont know what??
has anyone else had this 
will up date you when i have rang the clinic but it not looking good


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Zoie, so sorry to hear your news.   Take care of yourself hun.  Thinking of you and wishing you lots and lots of    for the baby that is waiting for you in 2008.

I had a very late period with the cyclogest so if you're on that, then that might account for the late AF.

Felix xx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

sorry Zoie


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am looking for support and advice and anything else you can offer, as I am starting a natural IUI cycle   when AF arrives next week, I have been given a prescription for Cyclogest pessaries and been told to insert (TMI) morning and night after insemination, also been told to ring up on first day of AF to arrange day 10 scan we are due to go to Ireland to visit family on 30th Dec until 5th Jan so hope AF falls right so we can still get away. 

Not sure what to feel right now   as had first appointment in October and have felt so impatient since then wanting to get started, now we are finally doing something I am scared, excited and my DH just said as we were leaving the clinic this morning just remember I don't want to be an old Dad whatever happens - nice isn't it,   but then I keep thinking he is giving up smoking so has a short fuse at the moment but I felt all excited and it has now put a dampner on it.

Help with any advice, positivity....


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

So so sorry Zoie - Really know how it feels. I took my first BFN with IUI quite badly as I had convinced myself it was going to work. Sending you loads of                     and       for the next try. My AF never showed up until four days after stopping the cyclogest on both of my previous two attempts. That is apparently quite common for lots of women.

TLZ - Also want to send you a lot of big      . 

Kissy Bear - That is fantastic news about the IVF   ^banana. Which clinic will you be going to? If this last cycle doesn't work for me then I am going to be having IVF Feb/March time so I guess I will see you on that board.

Margo Cat - So pleased your scan went well. Take good care of yourself and little bean.

Carrott - Glad you are starting to feel a little better. Get some good tlc over Christmas.

Felix and Annie - Hope you are holding up well in this horrible 2ww. I am only two days behind you Annie as I was finally   yesterday. Let's hope we all get those much-wanted BFPs.

Love to everyone else who I have missed. xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

thank everyone for the support 
rang the clinic they were like ok
said i prob wont bleed till about aweek after stopping cyclogest but i asked her about feeling swollen inside and she said she dont have a clue the cyclogest should not cause this now im like well what is it then 
i have no cramps no sore (.)(.) nothing 
whats more nurse said that i might not have a full bleed so will ahve to have a month out till i can have another go 
i feel like i wasnt given enough advice and now am doubting if i chose a good clinic
the catch is also if i was pregnant but it wasnt showing i cant stop the cylogest cause it would cause a loss
yet they want to charge me 40 quid for my blood or take the chance and if i havnt started a bleed untill day 40 they might take a look 
i cant believe the cyclogest can do this im always on time and have no problems seems like they have just caused a problem


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Zoie I have just PMd you. xxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Kas, I'm so sorry to hear of your BFN. How lovely of you to take Christmas pressies into yr clinics. I hope you can have a good Christmas in spite of the sadness and hopefully 2008 will be a much more positive year for you and DH. 




Felix xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi lilo i have pm you


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

You lot are so brilliant it brings a tear to my eye to feel so supported by you all - thankyou     it means so much to be understood ... my friends and family do try but they are all fabulously fertile and don't really "get it", YOU DO!!! so big   for that.

Zoie/ Kas - so sorry girls    I'm sending you my bestest cyber love xXx

Felix/Annie/Lilo -    

Lots of squidgey love for everyone else, you are all ace!

TLZ xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Not really got any advice but just wanted to wish you lots of luck     

Minkey x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi and welcome
Each clinic seems to have such different treatment protocols. I had day 10 scan and Ovul test kits with first clinic, with 2nd clinic have just had scans and bloods every few days so that it is timed more accurately.  The scan I found OK - known as "dildocam"!!!   I didn't have cyclogest but lots of the IUI Girls 175 thread do so could probably tell you.  It is all about timing.  The actual procedure isn't comfortable but not too bad - bit worse than a smear, I would personally say and I have a low pain threshold. This time we had to inject and even managed that -unfortunately BFN this week. 

The thread I mentioned is great and the girls on there are real experts so you might want to have a read on there.

Good luck with it, I know what you mean about waiting for it then it arrives and it feels really different, hopefully your clinic will be really good and help you through. 
Tiny


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all
Sorry been AWOL - still finding BFN really hard to cope with and AF is really heavy - just to rub it in, I am just feeling really low but wanted to come back and say thank you so much for all of your kind messages of support - they mean everything, they really do THANK YOU. I have been lurking so keeping up to date with people. 

Congrats Nonnie - really pleased for you. 

Zoie, Kas - so sorry, know what you are going through.  
Amanda - thanks for your positives think we need them on here right now - has felt quite a low area to be recently - so glad we have had some positives - it does happen!

I think I will post my final diary entry today, have found it useful doing the diary - though I probably sounded mad!

Good luck to those still on 2ww or just joining it   

We have an appointment late Jan to see consultant - we will miss this next month but hope to go again after that - dependent on what they say obviously - by then I will have at least 2 nieces/nephews from one pregnant sister (twins - and we can't even have one - sorry  - sounded quite bitter) and the other will then be due imminently - that for me is multiplying my pain so much - knowing they both fell so easily and are younger than me, we are so close normally yet we barely talk as we don't know what to say! 

Still   lots but getting there. 

THANKS again everyone, you are a seriously lovely lot of ladies and honestly keep me going, without this I would be more of a wreck than I am. 

Lots of love to all
Tiny


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the support Minkey.

Tiny21 - thanks for your message I am having a natural cycle of IUI then if doesn't work will go onto egg share, so I believe the only drugs I will have are the injection after insemenation and then the pessaires twice a day after.  So sorry to hear your bad news  

Louise xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Evening to all IUI Girls TTC - I wondered if I can join your thread as I am due to start a natural IUI next week when AF arrives??

Lou x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

So sorry Zoie and Kas.  Sending you  .

Tiny, I really do feel your pain with the pregnant family members.  My sister is due on Saturday and her pregnancy was completely unplanned and my Sis in Law is due at the end of February and they managed to get pregnant on their wedding night.  How the hell does that happen eh!  It really is very, very painful.  I know that it is hard to be around people that are pregnant but I am really trying with them.  Although they don't understand what we are going through they have always been really supportive and I sometimes find talking to them helps, even if I do normally end up crying!

TLZ, I hope you are feeling better soon honey.  I found that taking a break from things has really helped me.  I had my last Negative Cycle at the end of Oct and I am planning on starting again at the end of Jan.  Sometimes it is just so hard to keep going.

Kissy Bear, great news on your IVF at least you have something else to focus on now.  I will be joining you on that one if this next cycle of IUI doesn't work for us.

Too all you 2ww ers, give us another BFP PLEEEEEEASE.  I will be thinking of you all over Christmas.

 

Button xxxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Just popping in - so sorry for BFN's. Congratulations Nonnie. Good luck to all those still waiting. I know the feeling about being around people who fall pg at the drop of a hat - the woman I job share teach with got pg first cycle with her first ( at the time I'd been ttc dd for ages and cried in the stock cupboard!). She is ttc no 2 now and got pg first cycle again but sadly had a mc. she said to me last month 'I hope to be pg by Christmas' and I just know she probably will be! I really do think though that if you have had to work at having a baby you are so ready to be a great mum and enjoy every moment. Some of you have waited so long it seems so unfair - but there is a bfp for you all in the future somewhere. Sending bags and bags of luck and babydust to you all. We're on a break but have done the deed twice at 'fertile (?)' time so now I'm praying for a natural bfp. Dh doesn't realise it was the right time and I'd promised myself I would avoid it so I wouldn't be hoping, but we got tipsy one night and other night was dh's b'day so it would have been rude not to really! I know it is highly improbable I'll be pg but now it's done I'll be thinking about it!!!
Anyway - I hope you all have a great Christmas and manage to have some good times - I know it is hard if you have had bad news. Love to all xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hellooooooooo IUI Chickssssssssss 

Button Oh Button it would be great to have you as an IVF partner as I am so nervous, however I have everything crossed for your IUI cycle! It must be so difficult to see your family pg... I take my hat off to you! I am glad you can talk but more importantly I am happy to hear you can cry with them too and thats fantastic support.   

Lou Welcome to FF hun! Hope you enjoy this site as much as we do  Is this your first IUI cycle? Fingers crossed with your IUI journey and if there is anything you need, just shout... There is always a IUI chick some where close to help... 

Tiny Oh Tiny I feel for you hun  I know how hard it is to jump back. Take your time there is no hurry... Just remember to focus on the good things in life because sometimes there is just too much bad in our world and it can weigh us down... It's so difficult to see your family pregnant... Have you tried talking like Button said? Or does it make it more difficult?    You have had a very difficult year and may the "2008 Stork" bring you that very special baby!   

TLZ Fabulously Fertile Friends just don't get it do they!  Being wanting to ask you what made you choose the name TLZ? Because I remember you from last year on the clomid thread - is that right to say? TLZ has stuck in mind for some reason... maybe its TLC thats confusing me   Sending you loads of love hun!   

Felix How the 2WW?    Do you feel any different to last month?

Kas I am so sorry to hear the  turned up!    How did the visit to the clinic go? They usually make me feel so much better! Is everything ok hun outside of FF? Will you have another IUI or even consider IVF? Just remember there is always hope... sending you loads of love, kisses and cuddles.

Annie Thanks Annie - I too hope thats all I need! Did you really post such a long reply  Hows the 2WW coming along?   

Lilo How did  go? Welcome to the 2WW.... Relax and before you know it - you will be testing   

Zoie I am so sorry its was a negative!    I sure hope the clinic can tell you why you haven't got your AF!   

Carrott Its good to see and hear from you! Next natural cycle sounds good hun! I have everything crossed for your cycle in February... We are all routing for you!   

[fly]  [/fly]
[fly] [/fly]
[fly]  [/fly]
[fly] [/fly]


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Kissy Bear sends some very special home-made cuddles to:

(((((((((((((((PrincessKas))))))))))))))))))))​
((((((((((((Zoie))))))))))))))​
  ​


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Annie Lilo Felix​
         ​[fly]   [/fly]

         ​
[fly] [/fly]

       ​
[fly]  [/fly]

      ​
[fly]  [/fly]


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

To all the IUI chicks I have missed, sending you some very special   and look forward to hearing from you soon!

Rachel     I have heard some stories of being tipsy and its ended up being a BFP... but I understand how we so long for a baby but yet its another disappointment at the end of the cycle... I have everything crossed for your cycle in March hun!    

Buntyboo So sorry but don't know how I missed you! I just paged back... So sorry! Welcome to FF! I hope you are feeling a little better from the bad cold you got! Hows the 2WW going so far?    

Davis Hows the IVF going? What thread are you on? I have being looking around and got distracted but will get there in the end. Sending you some very special Christmas wishes.  Fingers crossed for your IVF cycle   

Scousemouse Hope all goes well with your scan on Saturday!     Thanks for all your support - you've being a life-saver!    

Margocat SO happy scan went well!         Hopefully you will be able to relax a little but I know its easier said than done! Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy!   

Nonnie Haven't heard from you in a very long time!!!! Are you ok? Keeping everything crossed for you! Lots of love and cuddles sent your way!      

KB
xXx


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

Zoie so sorry that you had a BFN. We are both in the same boat, I got a BFN on my first IUI as AF came on Sunday. It would have been my test date yesterday if I had made it that far but AF came on day 26. I have found ir really hard the last few days reading everyones BFN's. Makes you think there is no hope with IUI. Thank goodness for Nonnies good news - a BFP at last!  

Since AF I have enjoyed a few drinks and DH has planned a holiday for us in March. To try and take our minds off things. We are going to give IUI another try in January and then in March after our hols. The consultant said for us to try IUI 3 times and I keep thinking by April/May time next year we will know if it has worked. Such a waiting game and an expensive one at that - another reason why I hope a BFP happens sooner rather than later!

Anyway didn't want to moan too much tonight. Going ona girlie night out tomorrow with a crowd from work. Haven't been out on a proper night for ages. Just hope that I don't end up in tears at the end of the night and get emotional after a drink.

Will log in again on Saturday to see how everyone is. Love Lili x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Lili bee   Sending you loads of love and cuddles! I hope you have a good time out with the ladies and most importantly I hope you have a good laugh.    

Spooks Are you ok? Being thinking of you!     

             


Me me me me me  
Well chicks, I am officially on my Christmas holidays and it feels gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!  
We should have IUI in January but they are decorating so not sure if we will be able to have tx prior to IVF. They will inform me mid-January. I do hope we will get the opportunity as its better than putting my body through all the medication and operations... Spoke to my boss about tx (first time) yesterday before closing and he was very supportive and I think its taken a lot of pressure off me for trying to hide it all this time.

Lots of love to everyone.......... 
KB
xXx


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Kissy Bear for the mention, my cold (man flu) has cleared up, so im back on form !!

I apologise to everyone for not remembering names and sending personal greetings, i struggle at the best of times to remember what day it is, so please forgive me.

My heart goes out to all who have had BFN's recently, as this is my first IUI cycle, I cant imagine what you are going through, but your experiences have taught me to keep my feet on the ground and I have learnt so much from reading your posts.

For those with BFP's I cant be more excited and again, cant imagine what you are going through.  Truely a miracle, and so happy you have been blessed.

For the rest of us on the 2ww, lets stay positive, relax (best we can) over Christmas and pray for the result we dream of.

Sending positive vibes and good luck wishes to each and everyone of us.

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Kissy Bear - yes my first time at IUI we have been ttc for nearly 5 years with unexplained fertility, I am keeping everything crossed that it will work first time but if it doesn't we will be going onto egg share in March 08.  Where are you getting your treatment?

To everybody else


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Just wanted to say good luck, sorry I can't be more help. 
     

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks emsy, counting the days until AF arrives....


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

and BIG welcome to LOU xxx

Hope all you ladies are doing ok ... 

Kissy - TLZ is the initials of my first and middle names ..... can you guess what they are !!??    oooooohh a mystery game !!! hahaha    

   Just want to wish EVERYONE a very merry christmas and a FAB new year ... enjoy yourselves whatever you are doing ....  

I will say a prayer for you all in church this christmas ..

Lots of festive love

TLZ xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks TLZ I notice you are doing IUI, where are you with the treatment and are you using drugs or going natural?  Just I am due to start when I get A/F next week.

Thanks


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Lou

Saw your message so logged back in to reply !!

I've just had a BFN from my first medicated IUI   Very sad at the minute about that but trying to look forward and be positive for our next cycle in January.

I have to do medicated as my ovulation is sporadic at best on my own and so I need all the help I can get !!  

I want to wish you best of luck for your IUI, you going au natural ?  

Love
TLZ xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

AH bless I am so sorry about your BFN  , yes I am fine ovulating and a/f regular as clockwork so doing the natural IUI, sending you lots of         and hugs and kisses    

Santa please send lots of babydust to TLZ


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, sorry for lack of personals, but just popped in to wish everyone season's greetings and to give love and cuddles to all. 
 
Sad to hear of Kas and Zoie's sad news   - thinking of you.  

Hello to everyone else and thanks for your words of support.
Planning to have a few days off FF (don't know if I'll cope) so sending love and best wishes to all those on 2ww's and everyone else whatever stage you're at. 

Take care, love spooks


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hellooooooooooooooo to all the IUI Chicksssssss 

Buntyboo Great to hear you back on form! Thanks for all your good wishes. Its just what we all need. I have everything crossed for you and hope you have a relaxing Christmas with some very happy results too!    Have you any special plans to keep you busy (other than painting and cleaning with all the non-detergents to keep that beanie safe)?

Lou Hello hun! Do you know what to expect from the basting? If you have any question please feel free to shout. I have had all my IUI without medications because:
1. After clomid, it kicked started my ovulation
2. If you ov (ovulate) on your own the NHS will not give you medication which does depend on where you live and how much you pay (private). I am not complaining because the medication made me loopy and I had OHSS so quite happy with that one egg on its own...
I am getting my treatment in the North East - Bishop Auckland although I live in Darlington. Once again not complaining otherwise I would have to go to James Cook Hospital in Middlesbrough and I am sure you have all heard of the welcoming response from that city! 
Keeping everything crossed for your tx (treatment)   

TLZ Thanks for the prays and good wishes hun! Coolllllllllllll a mystery game 
T = Tomorrow (my cousins name), Tammy, Tamsin, Therese (my moms name), Tanya 
L = Leanne, Laura, Lyra, Lily, Lizzy (which I think is short for ELizabeth - ignore me) 
Z = Zelda, Zoie, Zeanne 
Am I close? If not you will have to give us some clues.... On the chat we once played this game and I thought no-one would guess mine and they did within 5 seconds!

Spooks You know I love ya loads hun and going to miss ya BUT... Its time for Spooks now and you need some special time maybe just for YOU or just you and DH. Enjoy and chill.....
You know where we are if you need us!   

To all the IUI chicks injecting, scans,  (basting) sending you loads of positive sticky vibes!
           

For all the IUI chicks on 2WW        
[fly]   [/fly]Buntyboo Lilo Annie Felix Rachel​


----------



## flower le (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi everyone is there any room for a newbie?  I have moved over from the clomid girls board as my clomid journey is over now and am moving over to injections and iui now!!! Really excited as have really good feeling at the mo (trust me though my   thoughts change like the weather)  Anyway was just wondering how you all managed with work and all the extra appointments?  Did you tell your bosses or do you just tell them you have an appointment you need to go to but don't go into detail?  I really am in two minds about this one!!!  

Can't wait to get to know you all 

Le xxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello there Flower Le and welcome. This is a great and very supportive thread but hopefully you will be graduating to the IUI Bumps section in no time!! 

The appointments with IUI can be tricky but I know that some of the girls mutter about women's problems if asked about the reason for Drs appointments and that seems to work a treat.  It's best to be really vague though if you do need to give a reason as I mentioned a cyst (which was originally true) and that really concerned my boss, such that I had to end up saying it was fine (which it was) and the excuse was gone.  It also depends on how close your clinic is and how flexible your working hours might be...

Anyway, wishing you lots and lots of   and a very happy 

Hope you enjoy some good down time Spooks.  You and DH certainly deserve some.  

Kissy Bear, thanks for all the lovely dancing baby dust for us 2WW-ers!! Your posts are awesome   Hope you are having a good break and getting to chill a bit this Christmas.

My 2WW is a week old today and I have zilch symptoms but hey, there's no telling is there..

Nonnie, hope you are relaxing into your   Thinking of you and little bean!

MC, you too! Take care of yourself and have a lovely Christmas.  Just think next year you will have little one with you. 

Tiny    Thinking of you hun.  Take care of yourself.

Lots of  to my fellow 2WW-ers including Rachel2!

Love to everyone and thanks again for your support.

   to you all, 

Felix xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Sounds like you are all doing OK at the moment.

Welcome to the newbie's  Wishing you lots of luck on your IUI journey.

This is only a quickie from me as I have loads still to do for Christmas so it's going to be a busy day!  I'm going away for Christmas so not sure when I will be logging back on but I just wanted to wish you all a great time and for those of you on the dreaded 2ww, I will be keeping everything crossed for you.  Anyone who is in between things, I hope you manage to let your hair down a little and have a good time.

Love to you all.

Button xxxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Just wanted to wish all a MERRY CHrISTMAS!! In the middle of a heap of wrapping paper at the mo! Just been for reflexology session (didn't mention anything about ttc) and she could tell I'd just ovulated by the bumps around my ankles - wierd! Still holding out for a natural bfp this month - isn't it strange that after so many bfn's you can still get excited?? Welcome to all the newbies. Nonnie I hope you are relaxing. Love and hugs to all the girls with bfn's this time. Good luck for all the 2ww'ers, injectors and basters! Feel a bit of a fraud coming on whilst on an iui break but this board is so great.


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello Ladies
Not posted for abit as been busy with Xmas stuff. Just want to wish you all a merry Christmas and a happy new year  
I am on my   still but looking good so far, really hope we all get lovely   for Xmas. Heres some Christmas baby dust for us all


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just want to welcome the new members and say HAPPY CHRISTMAS to all you other girls. 

Special mention to my cycle buddies Annie and Felix. Here's hoping you both get your deserved BFP's this month.


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas - and heres to a BFP filled 2008 for us all!
Lots of love Lili x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123342.0


----------

